# Meet Hufflepuff...



## HufflyPuffly (5 November 2019)

I'd been considering another cat for a little while, Lilly is all about the hunting now so Tiger gets left alone a fair bit and well who doesn't want more little furry critters around! As Lilly is a fairly antisocial butterfly to counter Tigers friendliness (once she knows you), I figured it would have to be a kitten as I didn't fancy WWIII in my small cottage!

Little bit of research on cat breeds and I found Ragdolls, and omg I was completely sold! So everyone meet the new addition Huffle(puff).






















10 weeks old, litter trained and as bold as brass! Tiger is interested but unsure when Huffle jumps on her so interactions are still supervised, Lilly is trying to pretend she doesn't exist... I'm hoping a few more days and they'll all be friends!






I'd forgotten how joyous kittens are, I'm beyond smitten!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 November 2019)

Oh she's gorgeous! 

Is she a seal point?


----------



## Fluffypiglet (5 November 2019)

Wow, she's cute!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 November 2019)

Faracat said:



			Oh she's gorgeous! 

Is she a seal point?
		
Click to expand...

Yes she is , though she's not actually pure Ragdoll, she also has a little bit of Maine Coon in her too, gives her the tuffty ears .



Fluffypiglet said:



			Wow, she's cute!
		
Click to expand...

Super cute!


----------



## FinnBobs (5 November 2019)

Aw so gorgeous! I absolutely love Ragdolls and Birmans, the blue eyes are so lovely.  Does her fur feel like silk?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 November 2019)

FinnBobs said:



			Aw so gorgeous! I absolutely love Ragdolls and Birmans, the blue eyes are so lovely.  Does her fur feel like silk?
		
Click to expand...

Love the blue eyes, her mum was stunning, pure white with blue eyes! Yep super soft and silky .


----------



## BeckyFlowers (5 November 2019)

Beautiful kittehs! I'm very jealous.


----------



## peanut (5 November 2019)

I have two of them so can vouch for how adorable they are


----------



## JFTDWS (5 November 2019)

What an absolute darling.  I'm so envious!


----------



## ycbm (5 November 2019)

OMG she's stellar gorgeous!   Can't wait to see how big she grows, they're both big breeds aren't they?


.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 November 2019)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Beautiful kittehs! I'm very jealous.
		
Click to expand...

I never really knew how many cat breeds there were until I started researching, a type for everyone!



peanut said:



			I have two of them so can vouch for how adorable they are 

Click to expand...

Aww how can you handle double the cuteness!



JFTD-WS said:



			What an absolute darling.  I'm so envious!
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe how good she is too! She's desperate to be friends with the other two.



ycbm said:



			OMG she's stellar gorgeous!   Can't wait to see how big she grows, they're both big breeds aren't they?.
		
Click to expand...

Haha yes she will be a fairly big girl, Ragdolls are not 'that' big compared to Maine Coons but she will considerable bigger than my other two as they are fairly small!


----------



## peanut (5 November 2019)

They really are the ultimate "chocolate box" kittens !


----------



## Myloubylou (5 November 2019)

Ragdolls have nickname puppy cat, mine is just like a dog trots around room to room after you and even plays fetch. Heâ€™s 14 months and still a big baby. His fur is like rabbit


----------



## Shady (5 November 2019)

OMG he is just adorable and I am super jealous! 
I am too poor for more kittens at the moment *sobs*
Really god choice Alex xxx


----------



## silv (5 November 2019)

Nothing is entitled to be that cute! Love the name too â¤ï¸â¤ï¸â¤ï¸


----------



## timbobs (5 November 2019)

Sheâ€™s so gorgeous, and I LOVE her name ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## BeckyFlowers (5 November 2019)

timbobs said:



			Sheâ€™s so gorgeous, and I LOVE her name ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

And me, it's a great name. I used to call my Daisy "Flufflepuff"


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 November 2019)

peanut said:



			They really are the ultimate "chocolate box" kittens !
		
Click to expand...

Aren't they just, sometimes selective breeding comes up good!



Myloubylou said:



			Ragdolls have nickname puppy cat, mine is just like a dog trots around room to room after you and even plays fetch. Heâ€™s 14 months and still a big baby. His fur is like rabbit
		
Click to expand...

Ah I can see why, she's with me everywhere and cries if she loses me! 



Shady said:



			OMG he is just adorable and I am super jealous! 
I am too poor for more kittens at the moment *sobs*
Really god choice Alex xxx
		
Click to expand...

Ah I think you should just get one anyway! She's my 'work is too stressful' present to myself lol.



silv said:



			Nothing is entitled to be that cute! Love the name too â¤ï¸â¤ï¸â¤ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Haha the name started as a semi-joke but has completely stuck! She so suits it.



timbobs said:



			Sheâ€™s so gorgeous, and I LOVE her name ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

She is Huffle through and through lol.



BeckyFlowers said:



			And me, it's a great name. I used to call my Daisy "Flufflepuff" 

Click to expand...

Ah great minds think alike! Flufflepuff would suit her with all her fluff!


----------



## Pinkvboots (5 November 2019)

Very cute cat I love ragdolls my friend had 2 and they were like lap dogs absolutely loved people.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (5 November 2019)

Oh my goodness, how gorgeous is she?! 

I would love more pussy cats but I don't think my old girl would tolerate additions. I certainly don't need any more mouse bringer-inners!

Please feel free to flood the forum with more pics. ðŸ˜€


----------



## Rosemary28 (5 November 2019)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 November 2019)

Pinkvboots said:



			Very cute cat I love ragdolls my friend had 2 and they were like lap dogs absolutely loved people.
		
Click to expand...

She is snuggled up to me as I type, definitely a person lover unlike the other two, my mum loves her as she's the first cat of mine that lets her snuggle her and play with her lol.



Peregrine Falcon said:



			Oh my goodness, how gorgeous is she?!

I would love more pussy cats but I don't think my old girl would tolerate additions. I certainly don't need any more mouse bringer-inners!

Please feel free to flood the forum with more pics. ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Well the t'internet tells me Ragdolls are indoor cats who don't hunt... I will let you know how that goes lol, it was part of the attraction as Lilly does enough murdering all on her own!

Well if you insist 








Not sure why theyâ€™re coming out the wrong way up ðŸ™ˆ!


----------



## Lindylouanne (5 November 2019)

She is absolutely adorable, very very jealous because I have no kittens in my life at the moment.


----------



## splashgirl45 (5 November 2019)

i am not really a cat person but she is fabulous


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 November 2019)

Everyone, even none cat people should have a Huffle in their lives ðŸ¥°.


----------



## ihatework (5 November 2019)

Too cute!


----------



## skint1 (5 November 2019)

Oh my goodness Hufflepuff is adorable, congratulations


----------



## Pearlsasinger (5 November 2019)

What a beautiful puss!


----------



## Surbie (6 November 2019)

So gorgeous! I am really missing cats in my life, but top floor flats aren't great places for them. 
Huffle is just lovely.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (6 November 2019)

Sheâ€™s gorgeous! 

Iâ€™m a sucker for anything with Maine coon thrown in. 



This is one of my cats who is part Maine coon part Bengal. His fluffy chest has come through a lot more since this photo where he was quite young.




And my other cat who you can see was definitely mainly Maine coon! Had a huge fluffy chest and big paddy paws. Was sadly hit by a car the other week but he will always be my number one boy. 

Both cats seem to have the biggest characters, not sure if thatâ€™s a breed thing or if I turn my cats crazy with my obsessive love ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HufflyPuffly (6 November 2019)

Oh my goodness ownedbyaconnie they are gorgeous!!

My two little moggies have big personalities too, I think it might be us as the owners ðŸ˜‚.


----------



## Mrs B (7 November 2019)

Just lovely!


----------



## tiahatti (7 November 2019)

I love cats. Would you mind popping them in a box & posting them down to me.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (7 November 2019)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			Sheâ€™s gorgeous!

Iâ€™m a sucker for anything with Maine coon thrown in.

View attachment 38256

This is one of my cats who is part Maine coon part Bengal. His fluffy chest has come through a lot more since this photo where he was quite young.

View attachment 38257


And my other cat who you can see was definitely mainly Maine coon! Had a huge fluffy chest and big paddy paws. Was sadly hit by a car the other week but he will always be my number one boy.

Both cats seem to have the biggest characters, not sure if thatâ€™s a breed thing or if I turn my cats crazy with my obsessive love ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear about your gorgeous boy â˜¹ï¸


----------



## Chippers1 (7 November 2019)

eeeee! So cute. I have a ragdoll too  his name is Neville (yes after Neville Longbottom...) I miss him being so tiny


----------



## BeckyFlowers (7 November 2019)

This thread is making me very broody.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (7 November 2019)

Oh my goodness Neville is stunning, though this is now the third Harry Potter related named cat on HHO Iâ€™ve seen this week, wonder how we all ended up here ðŸ˜‚.

BeckyFlowers you should clearly get a kitten and if you need more persuading here:




Youâ€™re welcome ðŸ˜‰


----------



## HufflyPuffly (7 November 2019)

tiahatti said:



			I love cats. Would you mind popping them in a box & posting them down to me.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry they are all mine


----------



## Rosemary28 (7 November 2019)

I love that photo of her in front of the fire! She is beautiful!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (7 November 2019)

rosemary28 said:



			I love that photo of her in front of the fire! She is beautiful!
		
Click to expand...

She's fascinated by the fire bless her, thinking she's not seen one before!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (11 November 2019)

One week in and I think she's bigger already!







Though I do have small feet lol!

Tiger is now attempting play with her, but still easily scared by the ferocious bundle of fluff! Lilly has taken to eating Huffle's food and then telling her off for bouncing on her tail, of the two Huffle adores winding Lilly up as she gives a 'better' reaction, not sure Lilly agrees though she is being fairly indulgent on the whole...


----------



## BeckyFlowers (11 November 2019)

Omg she is adorable!


----------



## Rosemary28 (11 November 2019)

I want one! She is so sweet!


----------



## Chippers1 (11 November 2019)

I really want another ragdoll now, though I think Neville would disown me! She's so cute.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (12 November 2019)

Oh my word how have a missed this thread she is gorgeous!! She will go even darker as their full colours dont come through until a couple of years old, I live at home and we have a seal tabby mitted ragdoll & a seal point one 

Will she be indoor only?

Do not be fooled by all you read on the internet about how placid and docile ragdolls are! They may not be the slightest bit aggressive but they are destructive, naughty little demons who ignore the word no- check out my posts on the "worst thing the cat has done" threads ðŸ˜‚ they look so innocent while doing it due to their beautiful big blue eyes! 

When I finally move out if I could get it I would love to get my own ragdoll though I do also like the Forest Cat breeds


----------



## ycbm (12 November 2019)

AlexHyde said:



			She's fascinated by the fire bless her, thinking she's not seen one before!
		
Click to expand...



Tell us about it, long dead now, but I found this lost photo the other day. She was a beautiful grey colour.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 November 2019)

rosemary28 said:



			I love that photo of her in front of the fire! She is beautiful!
		
Click to expand...




BeckyFlowers said:



			Omg she is adorable!
		
Click to expand...




rosemary28 said:



			I want one! She is so sweet!
		
Click to expand...




Chippers1 said:



			I really want another ragdoll now, though I think Neville would disown me! She's so cute.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone should get a lovely Ragdoll kitten they are the best!



Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Oh my word how have a missed this thread she is gorgeous!! She will go even darker as their full colours dont come through until a couple of years old, I live at home and we have a seal tabby mitted ragdoll & a seal point one

Will she be indoor only?

Do not be fooled by all you read on the internet about how placid and docile ragdolls are! They may not be the slightest bit aggressive but they are destructive, naughty little demons who ignore the word no- check out my posts on the "worst thing the cat has done" threads ðŸ˜‚ they look so innocent while doing it due to their beautiful big blue eyes!

When I finally move out if I could get it I would love to get my own ragdoll though I do also like the Forest Cat breeds
		
Click to expand...

Oh we need pictures of your lovely lot! 

Yes I read that about their colours, be interesting to see what she turns out like! I'm not sure on the indoor/ outdoor, I'd be happy for her to pootle about the garden but everything I read said you shouldn't let them out? Haha to be honest I read all the 'completely docile' with a pinch of salt, my other two were horrors at her age so I figured she was still a kitten! Though touch wood given enough to occupy her she seems fairly good at the moment, even if she does wind Lilly up something rotten!

The Forest Cat breeds are all so lovely to look at . 



ycbm said:



			Tell us about it, long dead now, but I found this lost photo the other day. She was a beautiful grey colour.

View attachment 38465

Click to expand...

Aww how gorgeous! Huffle sat and stared at it for ages bless her x


----------



## Chippers1 (12 November 2019)

agree about the ignoring saying no!! Neville is very good at looking me in the eye and doing something naughty...
I like to tell people he's like a little person in a cat suit, he knows exactly what he wants and when and he will tell you! He's the funniest cat I've ever had, he's not particularly affectionate but he follows me everywhere and sleeps next to me when i'm on the sofa or in bed. Sometimes he wakes me up by slowly prodding me in the face then if I move away he wriggles closer and pokes me again  
Here's another growth comparison, you can see his coat change...


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (12 November 2019)

Chippers1 said:



			agree about the ignoring saying no!! Neville is very good at looking me in the eye and doing something naughty...
I like to tell people he's like a little person in a cat suit, he knows exactly what he wants and when and he will tell you! He's the funniest cat I've ever had, he's not particularly affectionate but he follows me everywhere and sleeps next to me when i'm on the sofa or in bed. Sometimes he wakes me up by slowly prodding me in the face then if I move away he wriggles closer and pokes me again 
Here's another growth comparison, you can see his coat change...
View attachment 38469

Click to expand...


Oh my word ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ how interesting he didn't have his side splotches when he was a kitten!
The only trouble with ragdolls and their fluffy pantaloons is sometimes they er need a shower after visiting the potty! ðŸ¤¢


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 November 2019)

Chippers1 said:



			agree about the ignoring saying no!! Neville is very good at looking me in the eye and doing something naughty...
I like to tell people he's like a little person in a cat suit, he knows exactly what he wants and when and he will tell you! He's the funniest cat I've ever had, he's not particularly affectionate but he follows me everywhere and sleeps next to me when i'm on the sofa or in bed. Sometimes he wakes me up by slowly prodding me in the face then if I move away he wriggles closer and pokes me again 
Here's another growth comparison, you can see his coat change...
View attachment 38469

Click to expand...

Wow he changed loads! I thought they just darkened from existing colour but that's a really dramatic change! I think Huffle is going to end up quite dark in the end then.

Huffle is so sure of herself and cheeky already, but is a surprisingly fast learner in what she can chew/ scratch and what's not allowed, well ish she is still a cat .


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 November 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Oh my word ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ how interesting he didn't have his side splotches when he was a kitten!
The only trouble with ragdolls and their fluffy pantaloons is sometimes they er need a shower after visiting the potty! ðŸ¤¢
		
Click to expand...

lol that's going to be fun, she did not like her foot bath the other day!!!


----------



## Chippers1 (12 November 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Oh my word ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ how interesting he didn't have his side splotches when he was a kitten!
The only trouble with ragdolls and their fluffy pantaloons is sometimes they er need a shower after visiting the potty! ðŸ¤¢
		
Click to expand...

Yes over a few months the patches appeared! He was so tiny sometimes he'd accidently get in my way and be pushed across the kitchen, now I just fall over him ha ha. Oh and yes to the cleaning of pantaloons!! But I love his pantaloons, i'd never cut them like some people do to help this issue, they're so fluffy.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (12 November 2019)

As requested here are some photos of my ragdolls,  Spike is the Seal Point and is 11 years old, Poppy is a Seal Tabby Mitted and is 1 year old. Spike is not the brightest and likes to shriek in the middle of the night. Poppy is extremely intelligent and a demanding spoilt brat ðŸ˜‚ very food driven. I've included a kitten photo of her to show the colour change. I would only let yours out heavily supervised or on a harness (I reccomend Mynard cat walking jackets) as they dont sense danger and being so stunning are open to being stolen ours only go in the garden if we're out with them
The photo at the end is not of one of them after they've done yet another naughty thing, rather of the gammon following Poppy removing the mesh cover it was under and making off with it!! Look at the bottom of the photo!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (12 November 2019)

Duplicate due to terrible internet removed!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (12 November 2019)

Duplicate due to terrible internet removed


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (12 November 2019)

Sorry for about a billion replies the internet at work is terrible so I clicked post about 4 times as it didn't seem to be doing anything!!!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 November 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Sorry for about a billion replies the internet at work is terrible so I clicked post about 4 times as it didn't seem to be doing anything!!!
		
Click to expand...

Haha if they all had pictures that's ok, they are stunning cats!!

I did wonder about a harness! Also debating a cat tunnel to my little wooded part of the garden and making it cat secure, would also stop my worry about the other two as well!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 November 2019)

Huffle says youâ€™ve all got to stop being so negative about cat behaviour, Poppy was just helping with the diet ðŸ¤·ðŸ¼â€â™€ï¸ðŸ˜‚ðŸ™ˆ.

Also my other two are obsessed with eating her food ðŸ¤¦ðŸ¼â€â™€ï¸, shall I give in and just feed them all kitten food, at least it might make Lilly too fat to hunt right?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (12 November 2019)

AlexHyde said:



			Haha if they all had pictures that's ok, they are stunning cats!!

I did wonder about a harness! Also debating a cat tunnel to my little wooded part of the garden and making it cat secure, would also stop my worry about the other two as well!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! Poppy is definitely a poser! The cat Jacket she is wearing in the photo is a Mynwood cat Jacket the lady who makes them is lovely,  you can get all sorts of colours maybe a yellow for Hufflepuff as that's their colours?
If you're super rich you can get catios, If i ever won the lottery I'd have loads of cats and a massive Catio!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 November 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Thanks! Poppy is definitely a poser! The cat Jacket she is wearing in the photo is a Mynwood cat Jacket the lady who makes them is lovely,  you can get all sorts of colours maybe a yellow for Hufflepuff as that's their colours?
If you're super rich you can get catios, If i ever won the lottery I'd have loads of cats and a massive Catio!
		
Click to expand...

Very much not rich so think a catio might be out of budget, but I'll check out the harness!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (12 November 2019)

AlexHyde said:



View attachment 38482

Huffle says youâ€™ve all got to stop being so negative about cat behaviour, Poppy was just helping with the diet ðŸ¤·ðŸ¼â€â™€ï¸ðŸ˜‚ðŸ™ˆ.

Also my other two are obsessed with eating her food ðŸ¤¦ðŸ¼â€â™€ï¸, shall I give in and just feed them all kitten food, at least it might make Lilly too fat to hunt right?
		
Click to expand...

Haha Poppy is the one on the diet which makes it even funnier she was clearly being resourceful ðŸ˜‚

That face and lovely seal markings are gorgeous!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (12 November 2019)

I cannot even begin to describe the levels of kitten envy that are going on in my head.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 November 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Haha Poppy is the one on the diet which makes it even funnier she was clearly being resourceful ðŸ˜‚

That face and lovely seal markings are gorgeous!
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ Clearly doesn't agree with being on a diet then!

I'm very biased and new to Ragdolls but I think she is stunning!



BeckyFlowers said:



			I cannot even begin to describe the levels of kitten envy that are going on in my head.
		
Click to expand...

Haha get one, kittens are fabulous!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (12 November 2019)

This is almost torture! The beautiful pussy cats on these posts are making me very envious. I so want more cats but it wouldn't be fair on my old girl. Please keep posting fab pics, I can drool over them. ðŸ˜€


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (12 November 2019)

You sure you want one? ðŸ˜‚ her "fishy" (toy from poundland they absolutely love) is kept in the cupboard when not being played with so it doesn't get damaged/ them get tangled up in it. There are 2 in case one breaks. It used to be kept in the biscuit cupboard but she kept removing it this is it's new home.... (I'd opened the cupboard to put that away she hasn't mastered that yet!)


----------



## BeckyFlowers (12 November 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			You sure you want one? ðŸ˜‚ her "fishy" (toy from poundland they absolutely love) is kept in the cupboard when not being played with so it doesn't get damaged/ them get tangled up in it. There are 2 in case one breaks. It used to be kept in the biscuit cupboard but she kept removing it this is it's new home.... (I'd opened the cupboard to put that away she hasn't masturbated that yet!)

What hasn't she masturbated yet?!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (12 November 2019)

Oh dear that will teach me to not proof read ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³

Now corrected!!!!!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (12 November 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Oh dear that will teach me to not proof read ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³

Now corrected!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 November 2019)

Was going to say itâ€™s not that sort of a thread ðŸ˜‚ðŸ™ˆ

Lilly has found her ideal Huffle viewing vantage point...


----------



## Rosemary28 (12 November 2019)

Is your Lilly a tortie? So is mine!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 November 2019)

rosemary28 said:



			Is your Lilly a tortie? So is mine!

View attachment 38498

Click to expand...

Aww yeah both Tiger & Lilly are ðŸ¥°



Lilly has a pink nose and tiger a dark nose â˜ºï¸


----------



## Rosemary28 (12 November 2019)

My Lily has spent most of the evening snoozing with OH on the sofa


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 November 2019)

So many beautiful cats!


----------



## Myloubylou (12 November 2019)

A rare picture of my ragdoll asleep. Heâ€™s a hyper ball of naughty-ness.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (12 November 2019)

What is it about Ragdolls and being naughty ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Myloubylou (13 November 2019)

Am sure they donâ€™t mention that in the breed description!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (13 November 2019)

No they don't they talk a lot about them being very docile LOL!

Huffle is little fluffy whirlwind!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (14 November 2019)

Progress Lilly and Huffle together without dramatics!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (14 November 2019)

They definitely don't mention naughty in the breed description! Mine shrieked me awake this morning ðŸ™„

Those latest photos are gorgeous!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (14 November 2019)

Omg that one with her arms in the air is gurt lush, as we say down here.


----------



## Rosemary28 (15 November 2019)

She is so lovely! And so is Lilly, obviously.


----------



## ElectricChampagne (15 November 2019)

I love alll the ragdoll pics, makes me want one of my own! anyone want to send one to me?
They will be well loved and cuddled.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 November 2019)

I love her little brown tail!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 November 2019)

ElectricChampagne said:



			I love alll the ragdoll pics, makes me want one of my own! anyone want to send one to me?
They will be well loved and cuddled.
		
Click to expand...


Haha they are very gorgeous but naughty, they like to steal things, funny how many people have naughty ones yet that is never mentioned in the breed description!


----------



## ElectricChampagne (15 November 2019)




----------



## HufflyPuffly (15 November 2019)

I'm loving how all the naughty pictures are of Poppy!

She is beautiful, even if she is naughty....


----------



## HufflyPuffly (20 November 2019)

Huffle says sheâ€™s not scared of vets or their stabby needles


----------



## BeckyFlowers (20 November 2019)

Look how brave and menacing she looks ðŸ˜€ 
Is she giving a dog the evil eyes?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (20 November 2019)

Lol either a dog or small child .


----------



## BeckyFlowers (20 November 2019)

AlexHyde said:



			Lol either a dog or small child .
		
Click to expand...

She's a kitteh after my own heart.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (26 November 2019)

Huffle just checking in




How common is it to react to theyâ€™re vaccinations? Sheâ€™s got a lump on her neck ðŸ˜¢, not that she is remotely bothered by it!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (26 November 2019)

Eeeeeee look at her little sleepy face!

Re vaccinations, if the vaccine contained an adjuvant then it's quite normal for a lump to appear, same as in humans.  Or it's just a bit of irritation from the needle as she's a baby.  I'd call the vet just to make sure it's normal and to put my mind at rest but it's good she's not bothered.  What a brave little soldier!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (26 November 2019)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Eeeeeee look at her little sleepy face!

Re vaccinations, if the vaccine contained an adjuvant then it's quite normal for a lump to appear, same as in humans.  Or it's just a bit of irritation from the needle as she's a baby.  I'd call the vet just to make sure it's normal and to put my mind at rest but it's good she's not bothered.  What a brave little soldier!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, sheâ€™s being very brave bless her lol.


----------



## ElectricChampagne (29 November 2019)

She is just THEEE most adorable thing ever.


----------



## Rosemary28 (29 November 2019)

I have to admit I keep coming back to this thread just to look at pictures of her....


----------



## BeckyFlowers (29 November 2019)

rosemary28 said:



			I have to admit I keep coming back to this thread just to look at pictures of her....
		
Click to expand...

And me.


----------



## ElectricChampagne (29 November 2019)

rosemary28 said:



			I have to admit I keep coming back to this thread just to look at pictures of her....
		
Click to expand...




BeckyFlowers said:



			And me.
		
Click to expand...


me three!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (29 November 2019)

She says she is very fierce not a smooshy bundle of cute ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜œ




Rarrrrrr


----------



## Rosemary28 (29 November 2019)

Very fierce! Look at those big teeth!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (29 November 2019)

Clearly it's hard work being that cute.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (29 November 2019)

ðŸ˜‚


----------



## ElectricChampagne (29 November 2019)

I am sasha fierce! 

she's just a cute adorable floof


----------



## HufflyPuffly (29 November 2019)

She will be very cross that no one is taking her fierceness seriously ðŸ˜‚

you lot are being judged hard ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (29 November 2019)

She is gorgeous! Love her little tucked in feet!


----------



## crazyandme (1 December 2019)

... these pictures are not helping me to stop missing my cat back in the UK! Wretched master degree in Germany


----------



## HufflyPuffly (3 December 2019)

Oh sorry your missing your cat crazyandme 🙁.

Huffle is currently discovering the joys of Christmas trees 🙈


----------



## Rosemary28 (3 December 2019)

Oh she is just so lovely!


----------



## ElectricChampagne (3 December 2019)

what a pretty kitty!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (3 December 2019)

Oh my her little tail! 😍


----------



## HufflyPuffly (3 December 2019)

Still not helping 😂🙈


----------



## Rosemary28 (3 December 2019)

Squeeeeeee she's so cute!!!!!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (3 December 2019)

Good lord she is gorgeous!

Are her colours starting to come through it looks like they are?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (3 December 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Good lord she is gorgeous!

Are her colours starting to come through it looks like they are?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah they’re definitely starting to show! Love her little frowny lines 😂🥰


----------



## DirectorFury (3 December 2019)

Are you taking bets on how long until she climbs the tree? 🤣


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (3 December 2019)

Christmas Huffles said:



			Yeah they’re definitely starting to show! Love her little frowny lines 😂🥰
		
Click to expand...

Be interesting to see if she goes lighter in the summer I much prefer my Seal's winter coat as in the summer he goes really pale round his muzzle and looks all waspish in the winter he has a lovely dark mask 

Have you decided if she is staying as an indoor

I'd like to see mine with a tree I think it would be video worthy carnage unfortunately my parents refuse to have one since it came down with the forest cat astride it multiple years ago!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (4 December 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Be interesting to see if she goes lighter in the summer I much prefer my Seal's winter coat as in the summer he goes really pale round his muzzle and looks all waspish in the winter he has a lovely dark mask

Have you decided if she is staying as an indoor

I'd like to see mine with a tree I think it would be video worthy carnage unfortunately my parents refuse to have one since it came down with the forest cat astride it multiple years ago!
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha I did wonder what I'd come down to but it has survived the first night!!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158305001894925


----------



## crazyandme (4 December 2019)

Christmas Huffles said:



			Hahaha I did wonder what I'd come down to but it has survived the first night!!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158305001894925



Click to expand...

That's a rather polite cat when faced with a Christmas tree 😂

I do need more to make up for no cat here with me though 😉


----------



## HufflyPuffly (4 December 2019)

crazyandme said:



			That's a rather polite cat when faced with a Christmas tree 😂

I do need more to make up for no cat here with me though 😉
		
Click to expand...

she was very good! Though they are all drinking the water from it 🤦🏼‍♀️.

Realised I didn’t answer your other question, she will be an indoor cat with supervised outdoor time!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (4 December 2019)

Fluffy savage!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (4 December 2019)

She's perfecting the evil eyes in that middle pic.  No Mr. Bond I expect you to die 😆😆😆


----------



## HufflyPuffly (4 December 2019)

BeckyFlowers said:



			She's perfecting the evil eyes in that middle pic.  No Mr. Bond I expect you to die 😆😆😆
		
Click to expand...

🤣


----------



## Rosemary28 (4 December 2019)

Stop it, you're making me want one!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (4 December 2019)

RosemaryRollo Reindeer said:



			Stop it, you're making me want one!
		
Click to expand...

you def don’t want one of these...


----------



## ElectricChampagne (4 December 2019)

Tinslepuff. 

I still want to cuddle her


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 December 2019)

Tinselpuff is watching if you’ve been naughty or nice ...


----------



## BeckyFlowers (5 December 2019)

Eeeeeeee she's so cute, I just love her!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (5 December 2019)

Oh my word those eyes peeping over the blanket! And her little mask and ears!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 December 2019)

She is just too cute!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (5 December 2019)

Did she pounce after that pic? Gorgeous girl. 😀


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 December 2019)

Pounced and then went back to sleep.


----------



## Rosemary28 (6 December 2019)

Ida says Huffle might be cute, but she is ultimate judgemental cat 😸


----------



## HufflyPuffly (10 December 2019)

😄🎅🏻


----------



## BeckyFlowers (10 December 2019)

Christmas Huffles said:



View attachment 39305

😄🎅🏻
		
Click to expand...

Omg I think I just OD'd on cute.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (10 December 2019)




----------



## BeckyFlowers (10 December 2019)

Oh look at them all posing together! 😍


----------



## Rosemary28 (10 December 2019)

I'm not sure I can deal with that level of cuteness.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (10 December 2019)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Oh look at them all posing together! 😍
		
Click to expand...

I love Lilly's long suffering pouty face the most 🤣 but she got treats for it so its all good!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (10 December 2019)

Christmas Huffles said:



			I love Lilly's long suffering pouty face the most 🤣 but she got treats for it so its all good!
		
Click to expand...

I love the hand creeping in at the bottom to hold them all still 😂😂😂


----------



## HufflyPuffly (10 December 2019)

BeckyFlowers said:



			I love the hand creeping in at the bottom to hold them all still 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

🤣 Huffle does not do posing or staying still!!!!


----------



## crazyandme (10 December 2019)

Of course not, she's got too many other places she has to be! They're far more important 😉

But seriously how cute!! 😍😍


----------



## Rosemary28 (10 December 2019)

I like Lilly's expression, like she knows she has to do it but she isn't happy about it!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 December 2019)

Christmas Huffles said:



View attachment 39305

😄🎅🏻
		
Click to expand...


Oh my word that is the cutest thing I have ever seen!!! Is she actually wearing a little jumper? Her little face then her little brown tail sticking out the end!

If you got a slightly clearer image that would make a smashing Christmas card!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (10 December 2019)

RosemaryRollo Reindeer said:



			I like Lilly's expression, like she knows she has to do it but she isn't happy about it!
		
Click to expand...

Deeply unimpressed but puts up with the bonkerness remarkably well!



Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Oh my word that is the cutest thing I have ever seen!!! Is she actually wearing a little jumper? Her little face then her little brown tail sticking out the end!

If you got a slightly clearer image that would make a smashing Christmas card!
		
Click to expand...

Yep little Christmas jumper, she was pretty pleased with it to be honest if she wasn't so fluffy and might get too hot I'd have left it on!

Sadly they all move too much for an i-phone to deal with...


----------



## Rumtytum (10 December 2019)

RosemaryRollo Reindeer said:



			Ida says Huffle might be cute, but she is ultimate judgemental cat 😸
	View attachment 39192

Click to expand...

I would not want to be in the dock when Ida was passing sentence 😬


----------



## fabbydo (10 December 2019)

Welcome to the Ragdoll Crazy Cat Lady Club. Your phone will now be full of thousands of cat photos. My Jeremy is a ragdoll and my phone is running out of storage!


----------



## Mule (11 December 2019)

Christmas Huffles said:



View attachment 39305

😄🎅🏻
		
Click to expand...

Aww Xmas jumper cuteness!
🎄☃️🎅🎁


----------



## Mule (11 December 2019)

I wish my cats would wear jumpers. One of them would remove my hand if I suggested it 😱


----------



## HufflyPuffly (11 December 2019)

fabbydo said:



			Welcome to the Ragdoll Crazy Cat Lady Club. Your phone will now be full of thousands of cat photos. My Jeremy is a ragdoll and my phone is running out of storage!
	View attachment 39316
View attachment 39317

Click to expand...

oh my goodness he is beautiful!!! 😍😍😍 And yep full of cat and horse pictures 😂!



A mule in a manger said:



			I wish my cats would wear jumpers. One of them would remove my hand if I suggested it 😱
		
Click to expand...

bribery with treats worked with my gang?


----------



## timbobs (11 December 2019)

My old Persian used to love his Christmas jumper! Nothing cuter than a cat in a Christmas jumper!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (11 December 2019)

Squeee so cute!!!!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (13 December 2019)

Cat in a box, noooo cat in a bag of course!

















She is now sound asleep in her new bed lol!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (13 December 2019)

Look at her face. "What?"


----------



## HufflyPuffly (13 December 2019)

She's such a little weirdo lol


----------



## ElectricChampagne (13 December 2019)

I love the look on her face!

I fits, I sits.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (17 December 2019)

As Huffle has had all her injections now it was time to brave the outside!!!






















She lasted two mins, then pegged it back to the front door and has had to have a little warm up...


----------



## Rosemary28 (17 December 2019)

Love that last picture, is that her warming up after being out in the cold?

Also, I love her fluffy trousers!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (17 December 2019)

RosemaryRollo Reindeer said:



			Love that last picture, is that her warming up after being out in the cold?

Also, I love her fluffy trousers!
		
Click to expand...

yep straight to the fire when she came in the wimp 😂😜🥶


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (17 December 2019)

Christmas Huffles said:



			As Huffle has had all her injections now it was time to brave the outside!!!






















She lasted two mins, then pegged it back to the front door and has had to have a little warm up...






Click to expand...

Gorgeous her tail looks huge mine have pretty naff tails you're lucky! Is that one of the Mynwood cat jackets?


----------



## BeckyFlowers (17 December 2019)

What a lovely photo of her in front of the fire!  And what a big brave girl she looks in her little harness!  Also loving her fluffy britches


----------



## HufflyPuffly (17 December 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Gorgeous her tail looks huge mine have pretty naff tails you're lucky! Is that one of the Mynwood cat jackets?
		
Click to expand...

aww I’m sure their tails aren’t naff 😂 but Huffs is pretty floofy!
It is indeed and I’m super impressed Even if Huffle tried to eat it...



BeckyFlowers said:



			What a lovely photo of her in front of the fire!  And what a big brave girl she looks in her little harness!  Also loving her fluffy britches 

Click to expand...

She was brave for about 30secs 😂🙈


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (17 December 2019)

The fire pic is simply gorgeous. 😍


----------



## HufflyPuffly (17 December 2019)

Snow Falcon said:



			The fire pic is simply gorgeous. 😍
		
Click to expand...

Love how fluffy she’s getting 🥰


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (17 December 2019)

She needs to come and snuggle up in my house!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (17 December 2019)

Christmas Huffles said:



			Love how fluffy she’s getting 🥰
View attachment 39424

Click to expand...

If I fits I sits.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (17 December 2019)

You can already see her mask getting wider


----------



## HufflyPuffly (18 December 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			You can already see her mask getting wider
		
Click to expand...

She's definitely getting darker, hope she doesn't go to dark I like her creamy contrast...


----------



## Myloubylou (18 December 2019)

They do get fluffier as they get older/ in winter. My cat at 12 & 18 month


----------



## HufflyPuffly (18 December 2019)

Myloubylou said:



			They do get fluffier as they get older/ in winter. My cat at 12 & 18 month
		
Click to expand...

Aww how cute!!


----------



## Aru (20 December 2019)

This is the best thread ever..loving all the pics. I'd love a ragdoll. Mines a mixer with the blue eyes and point markings but shorthaired....someday!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (20 December 2019)

Aru said:



			This is the best thread ever..loving all the pics. I'd love a ragdoll. Mines a mixer with the blue eyes and point markings but shorthaired....someday!
		
Click to expand...

ah thank you, Huffle says it’s hard work being this cute and fluffy!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (20 December 2019)

Tinselpuff strikes again!



And we like big (fluffy) butts and we can not lie...


----------



## crazyandme (21 December 2019)

She's so fluffy!!!


----------



## Mule (21 December 2019)

And we like big (fluffy) butts and we can not lie...
View attachment 39571
[/QUOTE]
🤣🤣


----------



## BeckyFlowers (21 December 2019)

Baby got back!


----------



## ElectricChampagne (22 December 2019)

I was away and missed all the fluffy Hufflepuff pictures! She's just so adorable... Love the warming up by the fire one. 

I think she's an indoor pufflehuff!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (22 December 2019)

ElectricXmasTree said:



			I was away and missed all the fluffy Hufflepuff pictures! She's just so adorable... Love the warming up by the fire one.

I think she's an indoor pufflehuff!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely a mostly indoor pufflehuff!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (22 December 2019)

I think you should consider putting her out on loan - they can be such a big commitment can't they.  It must be really tiring for you looking after her, brushing her fur, taking her out in her harness, making sure shes constantly looking gorgeous, and taking all the photos.  I'm only thinking of you, OP.  Because I'm such a nice person I'll take her off your hands for a while


----------



## HufflyPuffly (22 December 2019)

BeckyFlowers said:



			I think you should consider putting her out on loan - they can be such a big commitment can't they.  It must be really tiring for you looking after her, brushing her fur, taking her out in her harness, making sure shes constantly looking gorgeous, and taking all the photos.  I'm only thinking of you, OP.  Because I'm such a nice person I'll take her off your hands for a while 

Click to expand...

😂 You’d bring her back if you saw her ‘helping’ wrap presents!! 😂


----------



## BeckyFlowers (22 December 2019)

T


Christmas Huffles said:



			😂 You’d bring her back if you saw her ‘helping’ wrap presents!! 😂
		
Click to expand...

That's a risk I am willing to take.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (22 December 2019)

BeckyFlowers said:



			T

That's a risk I am willing to take.
		
Click to expand...

this was after she’d decimated my ribbons and then got a bit stuck to her tail 😂🙈




__ https://www.facebook.com/738889924/posts/10158365159599925


----------



## BeckyFlowers (22 December 2019)

😂😂😂


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (22 December 2019)

Christmas Huffles said:



			this was after she’d decimated my ribbons and then got a bit stuck to her tail 😂🙈




__ https://www.facebook.com/738889924/posts/10158365159599925



Click to expand...

Love how she is on a table 😂 Ragdolls dont do boundaries 😂


----------



## HufflyPuffly (22 December 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Love how she is on a table 😂 Ragdolls dont do boundaries 😂
		
Click to expand...

You mean her table? It was the coffee table, it’s now a Huffle launching pad...


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (22 December 2019)

Christmas Huffles said:



			You mean her table? It was the coffee table, it’s now a Huffle launching pad...
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes how silly of me to forget any item in the house becomes property of a ragdoll they do what they want where they want 😂


----------



## ycbm (22 December 2019)

She wouldn't have been that near MY glass of wine 🤣!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (22 December 2019)

Yuletide Carols Bublé Murders said:



			She wouldn't have been that near MY glass of wine 🤣!
		
Click to expand...

😂 we’re a little over it, seriously Ragdolls have no boundaries 🙈


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 December 2019)

she is gorgeous,  how on earth do you get anything else done apart from admiring the princess


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (23 December 2019)

Fortunately he's got off to go bonk a fleece throw (despite the fact he's done!!!)  But I've just had the following "help" wrapping 




Also this is usually his spot but someone is making a serious claim to it 😯


----------



## BeckyFlowers (23 December 2019)

Lovely kittehs!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (24 December 2019)

splashgirl45 said:



			she is gorgeous,  how on earth do you get anything else done apart from admiring the princess  

Click to expand...

it is tricky, though with being ill she’s been fabulous entertainment for me 😂. 



Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Fortunately he's got off to go bonk a fleece throw (despite the fact he's done!!!)  But I've just had the following "help" wrapping

View attachment 39663


Also this is usually his spot but someone is making a serious claim to it 😯

View attachment 39664

Click to expand...

oh they are so gorgeous, hope he has his own ‘special’ fleece 🤭. 



BeckyFlowers said:



			Lovely kittehs!
		
Click to expand...

hard being a kitty cat!


----------



## Mule (24 December 2019)

Can we expect a Christmas Huffle outfit, perhaps a santa hat


----------



## HufflyPuffly (24 December 2019)

A mule in a manger said:



			Can we expect a Christmas Huffle outfit, perhaps a santa hat

Click to expand...

Santa hat was too tricky but here you go!


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 December 2019)

i am not a cat person but think she is so cute she could change my mind...


----------



## Mule (24 December 2019)

Christmas Huffles said:



			Santa hat was too tricky but here you go!

View attachment 39684

View attachment 39685

View attachment 39686

Click to expand...

I love her Christmas jumper 🤗🤗


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 January 2020)

Happy new year everyone! Huffle is getting so big now!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (5 January 2020)

Crikey she's had a growth spurt!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 January 2020)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Crikey she's had a growth spurt!
		
Click to expand...

I know 😮 you don’t really notice until she’s next to the other cats, she’s only four months she’s going to be massive lol!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (15 January 2020)

Doesn’t need to be near another cat now to see how big she’s getting!




She is also getting naughtier as she can reach more things 🤣🤦🏼‍♀️. Current victims have been the lovely merino wool gloves my brother sent for Christmas, and although I cannot prove it was her, my pot plant has been savaged and has definite bite marks on it 😂🙈. 

The stems I’m attempting to save despite bite marks:


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 January 2020)

Ooh look at all that fluff!!! 😍

One of ours is a pain for trying to chew on plants he once pulled over a vase of flowers my mum had received and the water went all over his new insurance renewal paperwork that had just arrived, she had had a stressful  day at work as well she then went upstairs and thought he'd died as he was sprawled out on the landing 😂

We have to be very careful what plants or flowers are allowed in the house as he will try and eat them so anything potentially toxic or unsure if it is cant be had


----------



## Rosemary28 (15 January 2020)

Love the teeth marks in the pot plants. Ida does that, I have had to limit my house plant to ones not toxic to cats, and then consigned them to a shelf in the kitchen she can't reach...


----------



## BeckyFlowers (15 January 2020)

Look at the size of her body compared to her little head!  She's so cute, she can't possibly be responsible for all that death and destruction.  No you're quite wrong, it must have been someone else.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (15 January 2020)

Although in that photo it does look like she's currently giving zero f**ks about the situation...


----------



## Mule (15 January 2020)

I have a cat who eats plants too. He massacred my Christmas poinsettia!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (15 January 2020)

mule said:



			I have a cat who eats plants too. He massacred my Christmas poinsettia!
		
Click to expand...

Ooo blimey, poinsettia are poisonous to cats. Naughty kitteh 😬


----------



## Mule (15 January 2020)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Ooo blimey, poinsettia are poisonous to cats. Naughty kitteh 😬
		
Click to expand...

 oops... he's still around anyway, thankfully! Definitely no poinsettias for next year.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (15 January 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Ooh look at all that fluff!!! 😍

One of ours is a pain for trying to chew on plants he once pulled over a vase of flowers my mum had received and the water went all over his new insurance renewal paperwork that had just arrived, she had had a stressful  day at work as well she then went upstairs and thought he'd died as he was sprawled out on the landing 😂

We have to be very careful what plants or flowers are allowed in the house as he will try and eat them so anything potentially toxic or unsure if it is cant be had
		
Click to expand...

😂 that does sound stressful naughty kitty cat!!! 



Rosemary28 said:



			Love the teeth marks in the pot plants. Ida does that, I have had to limit my house plant to ones not toxic to cats, and then consigned them to a shelf in the kitchen she can't reach...
		
Click to expand...

hmm seems to be a theme here, clearly not that odd to savage pot plants then 🤔🤦🏼‍♀️.



BeckyFlowers said:



			Look at the size of her body compared to her little head!  She's so cute, she can't possibly be responsible for all that death and destruction.  No you're quite wrong, it must have been someone else.
		
Click to expand...




BeckyFlowers said:



			Although in that photo it does look like she's currently giving zero f**ks about the situation...
		
Click to expand...

100% Zero f*cks given! This morning she re-stole the gloves and then thought it was an amazing game to leg it round the house with them whilst I chased her 🤣🤦🏼‍♀️.



mule said:



			I have a cat who eats plants too. He massacred my Christmas poinsettia!
		
Click to expand...

Clearly a popular pass time for certain cats then!

Also noted to start looking up what plants are poisonous, not that I’m very green fingered and this has compounded it...


----------



## BeckyFlowers (28 January 2020)

Can we have some more pics please?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (29 January 2020)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Can we have some more pics please?
		
Click to expand...

As you wish ☺️




She also got her first collar!






And just because, Lilly contemplating life in the upward leg seated yoga pose:


----------



## HufflyPuffly (6 February 2020)

Don’t you just hate it when you’re trying to be naughty and shred tissues, and this happens...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158516573414925



🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BeckyFlowers (6 February 2020)

Haha!!! Bless her, she was just making sure there were none left in the bottom of the box.  Being eco-friendly and all that.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (6 February 2020)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Haha!!! Bless her, she was just making sure there were none left in the bottom of the box.  Being eco-friendly and all that.
		
Click to expand...

No she's very naughty and has taken a liking to all tissue including the loo roll lol!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (6 February 2020)

😂😂😂😂😂😂

That's what you get for being nosy 😂

My old forest cat got tangled in a load of balloons on string once and panicked and galloped through the house with them trailing behind her! Same also happened with a carrier bag!

When I was a child I didn't see it as in bed but my old black cat got her head stuck in one of those solid cardboard tubes wrapping paper used to come on- she was pushing it across the room, it hit the wall and her head went in it my dad got shredded trying to get her out!

Her colours are really coming through now, she's getting a sort of saddle of darker hair on her back if I can see correctly? Will you be having her spayed?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (6 February 2020)

😂 oh dear, our old dog got a paper bag caught on him once it was hysterical 🙈🤣.

Yeah she’s getting darker patches on her plus stripes on the top of her head! Yes she will be spayed after I come back from New Zealand, enough cats in the world and I couldn’t breed I’d keep them all 😂🤷🏼‍♀️.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (6 February 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			😂 oh dear, our old dog got a paper bag caught on him once it was hysterical 🙈🤣.

Yeah she’s getting darker patches on her plus stripes on the top of her head! Yes she will be spayed after I come back from New Zealand, enough cats in the world and I couldn’t breed I’d keep them all 😂🤷🏼‍♀️.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh can we have a photo of her posing to show off her stripes and saddle?

Haha I'd be the same especially ragdolls I'd just keep them all and be the ultimate crazy cat lady 😂

Spaying will be interesting Poppy was done last year "keep her quiet" they said it was like she was on speed full on manic eyes trying to run round the house think it nearly gave my mum heart failure as she kept envisioning the stitches/ glue going! They've obviously brought in better "aftercare" as forest cat just came out the box and crashed out asleep!!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (6 February 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Ooh can we have a photo of her posing to show off her stripes and saddle?

Haha I'd be the same especially ragdolls I'd just keep them all and be the ultimate crazy cat lady 😂

Spaying will be interesting Poppy was done last year "keep her quiet" they said it was like she was on speed full on manic eyes trying to run round the house think it nearly gave my mum heart failure as she kept envisioning the stitches/ glue going! They've obviously brought in better "aftercare" as forest cat just came out the box and crashed out asleep!!
		
Click to expand...

I am not looking forward to keeping her quiet 🙈😳...

Hopefully this will show her stripy head!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (6 February 2020)

Crikey, she's perfecting the death stare 😬

Love her floofy tail!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (6 February 2020)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Crikey, she's perfecting the death stare 😬

Love her floofy tail!
		
Click to expand...

😂🙈 I woke her up to take pictures, she wasn’t happy 😂🙈.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (6 February 2020)

That's what I look like when someone wakes me up after a night shift. But not so cute/fluffy/gracious.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (6 February 2020)

BeckyFlowers said:



			That's what I look like when someone wakes me up after a night shift. But not so cute/fluffy/gracious.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t feel too guilty as she likes to wake me up at 5:30 every morning, I do not look that cute at 5:30am 😂.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (6 February 2020)

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (6 February 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			I am not looking forward to keeping her quiet 🙈😳...

Hopefully this will show her stripy head!
View attachment 41004

View attachment 41005

View attachment 41006

Click to expand...


Haha yes keeping quiet will be a challenge! 

Wow she's gotten very dark I can see her stripes, my seal point has them too 😍

I have very large tail envy mine have fairly pathetic tails hers is so fluffy, I see ear furnishings developing too!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (7 February 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Haha yes keeping quiet will be a challenge!

Wow she's gotten very dark I can see her stripes, my seal point has them too 😍

I have very large tail envy mine have fairly pathetic tails hers is so fluffy, I see ear furnishings developing too!
		
Click to expand...

She is so much darker than she was it's fascinating to watch her change. Love her floofy tail, I think the smidge of maine coon in her helps the ear fluff.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (17 March 2020)

Huffle is fuming at the thought of social distancing...






She's actually back on her harness as she went bogging off into next doors garden in the dark last night, and then proceeded to leg it round me refusing capture . She thought it a hoot, at half eight at night I did not, she's mad now at the confinement! 

Though she does approve me working from home


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 March 2020)

beautiful


----------



## HufflyPuffly (17 March 2020)

She's cute but naughty!


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 March 2020)

love her fed up face in the first pic,  she sounds like a fun pet


----------



## HufflyPuffly (17 March 2020)

Loads of fun, I'd definitely recommend ragdolls as a breed as long as you have a sense of humour .


----------



## ycbm (17 March 2020)

Wow, she is stunning. I'd love tag doll but I'm too afraid (and mean) to have a free range valuable pedigree. 

.


----------



## Rosemary28 (17 March 2020)

Ida has told me in no uncertain terms that I should be working from home! She can't wait!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (17 March 2020)

She looks like she is plotting your immediate demise in that first photo.  She's still cute though 😍


----------



## Mule (17 March 2020)

She's very cute in her harness. I'd never seen one for cats 🐈


----------



## Mistletoeandawine (17 March 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Huffle is fuming at the thought of social distancing...






She's actually back on her harness as she went bogging off into next doors garden in the dark last night, and then proceeded to leg it round me refusing capture . She thought it a hoot, at half eight at night I did not, she's mad now at the confinement!

Though she does approve me working from home





Click to expand...

 Can't see photos


----------



## HufflyPuffly (17 March 2020)

ycbm said:



			Wow, she is stunning. I'd love tag doll but I'm too afraid (and mean) to have a free range valuable pedigree.

.
		
Click to expand...

It is my biggest conundrum now as she’s desperate to go out but I need to keep her safe, and she’s not been spade yet. Harness walks work but aren’t quite cutting it for an independent cat so I might use my new enforced home time to really work on cat proofing the garden



Rosemary28 said:



			Ida has told me in no uncertain terms that I should be working from home! She can't wait!
		
Click to expand...

I’m in agreement with Ida nothing better than cat cuddles whilst working 😊.



BeckyFlowers said:



			She looks like she is plotting your immediate demise in that first photo.  She's still cute though 😍
		
Click to expand...

100% she was plotting my death 😂🤦🏼‍♀️ 



mule said:



			She's very cute in her harness. I'd never seen one for cats 🐈
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t know they were a thing either till I posted on here!



Mistletoeandawine said:



			Can't see photos
		
Click to expand...

oh no I’ll try again for you.


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 March 2020)

someone on her made a brilliant enclosure for cats as they lived close to a road and couldnt risk them being run over,  they called it a catio.....if i ever had cats i wouldnt want them free roaming so would do the same...


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 March 2020)

if you put catio in search you will find pics, it was BBP  on here...worth a try


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (17 March 2020)

She is beautiful!! Having ragdolls myself (cant wait to be able to afford them now I've moved out my parents) the breeders actually advise them to be house cats as they dont sense danger and are desirable 

Having said that I'd never let a cat free roam again too many sickos out there I'd let them have supervised garden time only


----------



## HufflyPuffly (17 March 2020)

splashgirl45 said:



			someone on her made a brilliant enclosure for cats as they lived close to a road and couldnt risk them being run over,  they called it a catio.....if i ever had cats i wouldnt want them free roaming so would do the same...
		
Click to expand...




splashgirl45 said:



			if you put catio in search you will find pics, it was BBP  on here...worth a try
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I’ve see them, the garden set up means I need to custom make the enclosure but it should be possible to cat proof the back yard and use the outhouse as a cat house. Just need to get on with it!



Crazy_cat_lady said:



			She is beautiful!! Having ragdolls myself (cant wait to be able to afford them now I've moved out my parents) the breeders actually advise them to be house cats as they dont sense danger and are desirable

Having said that I'd never let a cat free roam again too many sickos out there I'd let them have supervised garden time only
		
Click to expand...

She definitely cannot go out free range, she has zero danger skills 🙈.

The other two go out but as they’re older and wiser and would never ever let a stranger near, they are relatively safe. Be glad to have a secure space for them all though.


----------



## Myloubylou (18 March 2020)

Is she a cuddler? Mine likes to be with you but doesn’t sit next to us much other than to play.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (18 March 2020)

Myloubylou said:



			Is she a cuddler? Mine likes to be with you but doesn’t sit next to us much other than to play.
		
Click to expand...

She loves a cuddle, will come and give me kisses and flop on me when she's taking a break from legging it round like a crazy thing!


----------



## Myloubylou (18 March 2020)

Mine is nearly 2 and still as crazy as when we first got him at 1. His latest obsession is with ping pong balls.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (18 March 2020)

Oh god I was hoping she would calm down with age!!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (3 April 2020)

Huffle is still naughty, but I'm glad I have the entertaining devil here with me lol.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158703134374925


----------



## BeckyFlowers (3 April 2020)

Haha look at her blowing a raspberry! ❤️
Love the one of her on top of the wardrobe.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (3 April 2020)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Haha look at her blowing a raspberry! ❤️
Love the one of her on top of the wardrobe.
		
Click to expand...

She has erm ‘character’ 🙈😂, though my current containment experiments are working!


----------



## ycbm (3 April 2020)

I love seeing your pictures of her.  

.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (3 April 2020)

ycbm said:



			I love seeing your pictures of her. 

.
		
Click to expand...

Happy to share the Huffle cuteness


----------



## HufflyPuffly (8 April 2020)

Huffle says she's just checking in with you all.







She did have a run in with a fly, but don't worry she got it! (My house might not recover from the battle mind!)



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158736337809925


----------



## BeckyFlowers (8 April 2020)

Haha, that expression on her face is saying, "yeah, what?"


----------



## HufflyPuffly (8 April 2020)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Haha, that expression on her face is saying, "yeah, what?"
		
Click to expand...

I had a tinfoil ball in my hand and she is OBSESSED lol, it's one way I can get her attention.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (8 April 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			I had a tinfoil ball in my hand and she is OBSESSED lol, it's one way I can get her attention.
		
Click to expand...

My Daisy used to love tin foil balls, I used to ball up the Easter egg foil and she would bat it around and chase it.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (8 April 2020)

😁



__ https://www.facebook.com/738889924/posts/10158738598069925


----------



## Lindylouanne (8 April 2020)

She is gorgeous and I know she isn’t a Birman but she is the spitting image of my mums cat. She even has the same expression and look of the devil about her while appearing to be angelic.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (8 April 2020)

Lindylouanne said:



			She is gorgeous and I know she isn’t a Birman but she is the spitting image of my mums cat. She even has the same expression and look of the devil about her while appearing to be angelic.
		
Click to expand...

Haha that describes her very well .


----------



## ycbm (8 April 2020)

Is that the most photogenic cat ever?

.


----------



## Myloubylou (8 April 2020)

I bought ping pong balls for Blue, best £3.50 ever spent. He plays with it endlessly and had become very skilled at batting and chasing it round by himself. In fact sulks if you try and join in play 😁.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (8 April 2020)

ycbm said:



			Is that the most photogenic cat ever?

.
		
Click to expand...

She thinks if she looks cute enough it will distract from her naughtiness, however, she is proving to be invaluable for keeping me entertained at the moment!



Myloubylou said:



			I bought ping pong balls for Blue, best £3.50 ever spent. He plays with it endlessly and had become very skilled at batting and chasing it round by himself. In fact sulks if you try and join in play 😁.
		
Click to expand...

Oh how lovely is he! Slightly confused by the name though .


----------



## Myloubylou (8 April 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			She thinks if she looks cute enough it will distract from her naughtiness, however, she is proving to be invaluable for keeping me entertained at the moment!



Oh how lovely is he! Slightly confused by the name though .
		
Click to expand...

we adopted him at a year old and didn’t want to change name - his eyes are blue lol

he’s a flame point ragdoll x Persian  so should be called red, he’s a terror but funny to have around


----------



## HufflyPuffly (8 April 2020)

Myloubylou said:



			we adopted him at a year old and didn’t want to change name - his eyes are blue lol

he’s a flame point ragdoll x Persian  so should be called red, he’s a terror but funny to have around
		
Click to expand...

Ah didn't think of eye colour, I was thinking he's definitely a 'red' unless you were going for an ironic name lol, he sounds lovely.


----------



## Rosemary28 (9 April 2020)

Awww lovely to keep seeing updates. Ida came outside with me yesterday. She is so demanding now I’m working from home, she just meows every time she wants to play!


----------



## Rosemary28 (9 April 2020)

Don’t know why the photo is the wrong way round!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 April 2020)

Is yours a ragdoll? That's exactly how mine and also my forest cat were they would like to be with their people but not sat on them, at most on the arm of a chair or the foot part of a recliner maybe they're a bit big?

Sorry @Myloubylou it didnt quote you but it was in reply to your post that yours likes to be with you but not on you now I've read the rest of the thread and seen he is!

I'm so missing having cats since I've moved out, ideally I'd like a ragdoll when we can get them but they are so expensive to buy, same with the forest cats.  my OH would get a short haired as he doesn't do fluff but I like big fluffy cats!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 April 2020)

Wow just seen the latest photos of her, her colours have really come through lovely dark seal point. Her tail is lovely and fluffy mine have rather wishy washy ones!

Ps I see you said she is still naughty, I think it is a trait of ragdolls to be naughty as both my parents ones are! They also love tin foil balls


----------



## Myloubylou (10 April 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Is yours a ragdoll? That's exactly how mine and also my forest cat were they would like to be with their people but not sat on them, at most on the arm of a chair or the foot part of a recliner maybe they're a bit big?

Sorry @Myloubylou it didnt quote you but it was in reply to your post that yours likes to be with you but not on you now I've read the rest of the thread and seen he is!

I'm so missing having cats since I've moved out, ideally I'd like a ragdoll when we can get them but they are so expensive to buy, same with the forest cats.  my OH would get a short haired as he doesn't do fluff but I like big fluffy cats!
		
Click to expand...

He was a “bargain” £100, were told they had to give him up as they were moving but think he was just too annoying! He follows you room to room. Is definitely a size thing, if one of us is sat on the sofa he’ll sit on the other side otherwise he’ll lie on the other sofa.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (10 April 2020)

Rosemary28 said:



			Awww lovely to keep seeing updates. Ida came outside with me yesterday. She is so demanding now I’m working from home, she just meows every time she wants to play!
View attachment 43811

Click to expand...

Are you attaching the picture from your phone? Mine turns them the wrong way, unless I edit the picture before uploading it, no idea why that fixes it but it does for mine 🤷🏼‍♀️.

I think the cats think I’ve finally come to my senses and I’m at home all the time for their benefit lol. 



Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Wow just seen the latest photos of her, her colours have really come through lovely dark seal point. Her tail is lovely and fluffy mine have rather wishy washy ones!

Ps I see you said she is still naughty, I think it is a trait of ragdolls to be naughty as both my parents ones are! They also love tin foil balls
		
Click to expand...

I really like how her colour has come out, I was worried she might end up too dark but she’s still a lovely contrast.
I don’t remember the other two being so naughty lol, her fave is to do something naughty, I tell her off and she chirrups at me and legs it 😂🙈.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (10 April 2020)

Just because 😊


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 April 2020)

Myloubylou said:



			Is she a cuddler? Mine likes to be with you but doesn’t sit next to us much other than to play.
		
Click to expand...




HufflyPuffly said:



			Just because 😊
View attachment 43936

View attachment 43937

Click to expand...

Oh my 😍


----------



## HufflyPuffly (6 May 2020)

No words 😂😂😂😂


----------



## ycbm (6 May 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			No words 😂😂😂😂

View attachment 46459

Click to expand...


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BeckyFlowers (6 May 2020)

That really should be made into a meme.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 May 2020)

Love it! What a fab pic. 😃


----------



## Rosemary28 (7 May 2020)

Amazing. I love the expression of the cat on the end...


----------



## BeckyFlowers (7 May 2020)

Rosemary28 said:



			Amazing. I love the expression of the cat on the end...
		
Click to expand...

That's my favourite bit as well!  So funny.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (7 May 2020)

Rosemary28 said:



			Amazing. I love the expression of the cat on the end...
		
Click to expand...




BeckyFlowers said:



			That's my favourite bit as well!  So funny.
		
Click to expand...

Lillycat is still fuming that I brought the fluffy interloper home lol, she'd already been harassed earlier...


----------



## Rosemary28 (7 May 2020)

Poor Lily cat! She definitely looks harrassed.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (7 May 2020)

Rosemary28 said:



			Poor Lily cat! She definitely looks harrassed.
		
Click to expand...

Don't feel too sorry for her, she left me a half eaten mouse outside my front door yesterday .


----------



## Rosemary28 (7 May 2020)

Oh ok, I take the sympathy back!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (7 May 2020)

Haha normally I do sympathize with her about the fluffy interloper but yesterday was a bit grim!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (14 May 2020)

I'm impressed how full how tail is ragdolls seem to have rather disappointing ones that are somewhat naff, however just reading through your full thread again to see how much she has changed and see you said she is part Main Coon so that may be why hers has such spectacular volume


----------



## HufflyPuffly (14 May 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			I'm impressed how full how tail is ragdolls seem to have rather disappointing ones that are somewhat naff, however just reading through your full thread again to see how much she has changed and see you said she is part Main Coon so that may be why hers has such spectacular volume
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I’m not really well up on Ragdoll but her tail is amazing 😍. She’s also back in heat 🙈 and is being very loud poor thing...




And her fave activity hunting flies!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (14 May 2020)

She's so cute, I want to smell her, she looks like she smells like a teddy bear.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 May 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Yeah I’m not really well up on Ragdoll but her tail is amazing 😍. She’s also back in heat 🙈 and is being very loud poor thing...
View attachment 47205

View attachment 47212

And her fave activity hunting flies!
View attachment 47213

View attachment 47214

Click to expand...

Oh look at her she is gorgeous and getting so big! Love her little ear tufts!

Oh no to the season, Poppy was due to be spayed but when she went for her pre op they felt she was still a little small so best to wait, so was booked in for the following month. Of course she then goes and comes into season! It was like having a budgie all the chatting she was doing then there was the yowling!
She kept getting into a "come and take me" position surprisingly Spike didn't even look at her/ get excited (he is done) despite often being found to be "enjoying" himself on a throw and trying to include the odd arm in his enjoyment! It was scary to think she could technically have kittens already as she still looked so small
fortunately she was done the following month so no more budgie or yowling!!!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (15 May 2020)

BeckyFlowers said:



			She's so cute, I want to smell her, she looks like she smells like a teddy bear.
		
Click to expand...

Lol erm hate to break it to you but she quite often has cat-food breath like any other!



Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Oh look at her she is gorgeous and getting so big! Love her little ear tufts!

Oh no to the season, Poppy was due to be spayed but when she went for her pre op they felt she was still a little small so best to wait, so was booked in for the following month. Of course she then goes and comes into season! It was like having a budgie all the chatting she was doing then there was the yowling!
She kept getting into a "come and take me" position surprisingly Spike didn't even look at her/ get excited (he is done) despite often being found to be "enjoying" himself on a throw and trying to include the odd arm in his enjoyment! It was scary to think she could technically have kittens already as she still looked so small
fortunately she was done the following month so no more budgie or yowling!!!
		
Click to expand...

She has only not been done because I went on holiday in Feb and didn't want her recovering at the cattery, then Corona virus happened and vets decided to shut, and now I'm regretting life decisions lol. She is a continuous chatter which is hard on business calls lol, bit of yowling and a lot of presenting to anything and everything, the other cats are not amused...


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 June 2020)

Huffle loves her new little friend:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158968498064925









She's also finally booked in to be spayed! Never again lol, the new little one will be done as soon as I'm able!!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (5 June 2020)

Oh look at her! Love the size difference she looks so big especially as little one is so small. Love the kitten batting at her tail in the video clip 😂

Bet you cant wait for the spaying, Poppy had one season as it happened before her appointment date my word the noises! And the behaviour 😒 yet despite her doing her best come and get me behaviour older ragdoll took no notice despite his er passion for arms and throws!!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 June 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Oh look at her! Love the size difference she looks so big especially as little one is so small. Love the kitten batting at her tail in the video clip 😂

Bet you cant wait for the spaying, Poppy had one season as it happened before her appointment date my word the noises! And the behaviour 😒 yet despite her doing her best come and get me behaviour older ragdoll took no notice despite his er passion for arms and throws!!
		
Click to expand...

The size difference is making me grey, they play so rough and Squirrel just goes back for more! I'm supervising them as I don't think Huffle knows how much bigger she is!

Huffle has had three now and no more, it's awful to watch, she's just so upset and loud lol. Maybe he was just being a gentleman lol...


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (5 June 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			The size difference is making me grey, they play so rough and Squirrel just goes back for more! I'm supervising them as I don't think Huffle knows how much bigger she is!

Huffle has had three now and no more, it's awful to watch, she's just so upset and loud lol. Maybe he was just being a gentleman lol...
		
Click to expand...

Know that feeling as Spike would bundle with Poppy when she was little but he didnt ever look like he was using claws but sometimes he had to be told "gently" as it got a bit too rough, they still bundle now as we didnt want to stop them as in some cases she was starting it so they must have been enjoying it just had to make sure it wasnt too rough due to the size differences!

When is she due to be done? It's scary seeing how young they can get them and they always seem so confused when they should just be enjoying playing


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 June 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Know that feeling as Spike would bundle with Poppy when she was little but he didnt ever look like he was using claws but sometimes he had to be told "gently" as it got a bit too rough, they still bundle now as we didnt want to stop them as in some cases she was starting it so they must have been enjoying it just had to make sure it wasnt too rough due to the size differences!

When is she due to be done? It's scary seeing how young they can get them and they always seem so confused when they should just be enjoying playing
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I separate them and tell Huffs to get off, but Squirrel is straight back to her to do it again!

She's booked in for Tuesday, she seems to have finished today so hopefully she can just enjoy being a cat again now without all the raging hormones.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (6 June 2020)

Huffle is suspicious that everyone loves the little one more than her 🙈, sulking on my jacket 😂.





But she does love the little rascal.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 June 2020)

I love seeing your cat photos, thanks for posting them.


----------



## Lindylouanne (6 June 2020)

I love the curtains have been strategically placed out of reach of a climbing kitten 🤣 It’s probably a good thing it’s not December, Christmas trees are just meant to be scaled.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (7 June 2020)

Lindylouanne said:



			I love the curtains have been strategically placed out of reach of a climbing kitten 🤣 It’s probably a good thing it’s not December, Christmas trees are just meant to be scaled.
		
Click to expand...

😂 It was actually because of Huffle not the new one that the curtains have to be out of reach 😂🙈...


----------



## Lindylouanne (7 June 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			😂 It was actually because of Huffle not the new one that the curtains have to be out of reach 😂🙈...
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣 naughty girl, she ought to know better.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (7 June 2020)

Lindylouanne said:



			🤣🤣🤣 naughty girl, she ought to know better.
		
Click to expand...

She’s a terror for playing with them and pulling threads out 🙈! I did think maybe they could start to come down but the little one is a climber!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (24 July 2020)

As requested 






I have been reminded that I have two other rascals so here is Lilly doing her  best 'judging you really hard face'





Tiger saying thankyou for giving Hufflepuff a new friend to torment


----------



## TPO (24 July 2020)

Look at Squirrel's wee tummy 🥰


----------



## HufflyPuffly (24 July 2020)

TPO said:



			Look at Squirrel's wee tummy 🥰
		
Click to expand...






















She's good at sleeping!


----------



## TPO (24 July 2020)

You're killing me 😩 I want to squish her so badly! (In a nice way!!!)


----------



## HufflyPuffly (24 July 2020)

TPO said:



			You're killing me 😩 I want to squish her so badly! (In a nice way!!!)
		
Click to expand...

Haha I love squishing her but she's so independent, only puts up with for short periods... Luckily Huffle is a cuddle monster!


----------



## chaps89 (24 July 2020)

Huffle has such a look about her! A naughty, mischievous look that is 😂 they're all very pretty in their own ways


----------



## HufflyPuffly (24 July 2020)

chaps89 said:



			Huffle has such a look about her! A naughty, mischievous look that is 😂 they're all very pretty in their own ways 

Click to expand...

Describes her very well! One of her fave things to do is whizz out of the front door and bounce round the front garden just out of reach lol, she then whizzs back down the path to the front door!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (24 July 2020)

Omg I actually can't cope with the cute.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (24 July 2020)

Jeez, your cats are so adorable. I want!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (24 July 2020)

That first photo of Huffle is hilarious she looks like a meerkat!

What a magnificent tail as well


----------



## HufflyPuffly (2 September 2020)

Just a wee update ☺️


----------



## fabbydo (2 September 2020)

Gorgeous.  I lost my ragdoll Jeremy last month (for those who remember, he was the 'Easter bunny' cat). So sad without him. They are a very special breed.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (2 September 2020)

Lovely!  Can we have some pics of Squirrel as well please?


----------



## BeckyFlowers (2 September 2020)

fabbydo said:



			Gorgeous.  I lost my ragdoll Jeremy last month (for those who remember, he was the 'Easter bunny' cat). So sad without him. They are a very special breed.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, so sorry to hear that.  My kitty died last September and I'm still heartbroken.  They leave such a void don't they ☹️


----------



## HufflyPuffly (2 September 2020)

Oh I’m sorry to hear of your loss 😢 it’s so hard loosing a pet!

Squirrely pest for you!






Tiger and Lilly too!


----------



## fabbydo (2 September 2020)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Oh no, so sorry to hear that.  My kitty died last September and I'm still heartbroken.  They leave such a void don't they ☹️
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. They certainly do. The house seems very empty.  My other one is very lonely without him so I might look for another one.


----------



## fabbydo (2 September 2020)

I think Squirrely's tummy needs a tickle!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (2 September 2020)

Omg look how grown up Squirrel is now, and she's learned how to wink!  Tiger and Lily are so gorgeous, they look all snuggly.  I love your updates!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (2 September 2020)

fabbydo said:



			I think Squirrely's tummy needs a tickle!
		
Click to expand...

haha she gets a lot of tickles, hugs and squishes 😂🙈. She’s such a lap cat I love it!



BeckyFlowers said:



			Omg look how grown up Squirrel is now, and she's learned how to wink!  Tiger and Lily are so gorgeous, they look all snuggly.  I love your updates!
		
Click to expand...

So grown up! She was in big trouble that day for running over my keyboard and briefly losing all my work 😱, I think she was mocking me 😂.


----------



## Surbie (2 September 2020)

Gorgeous Squirrel belly! Wish I still had a cat.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (2 September 2020)

No, what it was, she could see you made a mistake, see, so she deleted the mistake and then you did it again, but this time it was all nice.  That's what it was.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (2 September 2020)

BeckyFlowers said:



			No, what it was, she could see you made a mistake, see, so she deleted the mistake and then you did it again, but this time it was all nice.  That's what it was.
		
Click to expand...

😂 it was blooming not, she wanted cuddles and I was ‘trying’ to work 😂. She managed to create a new desktop on my laptop, so all my work was safe on the ‘other’ desktop 😳🤦🏼‍♀️.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (3 September 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Oh I’m sorry to hear of your loss 😢 it’s so hard loosing a pet!

Squirrely pest for you!
View attachment 54384

View attachment 54385

View attachment 54386

Tiger and Lilly too!
View attachment 54387

Click to expand...

They’re all gorgeous, I’m still hankering after a kitten but my ginger cat has visited quite a bit recently at night and I still hold out hope he’ll come home permanently one day.


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 September 2020)

they are all lovely but love the one in front of the fire, she looks so comfy


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (3 September 2020)

You know I'm a massive fan of her 😍

Not long til I get my own ragdoll, very excited!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (4 September 2020)

Just because 🥰


----------



## BeckyFlowers (4 September 2020)

Look at the amount of posing going on in that top photo 😂😂😂🤣🤣🤣


----------



## HufflyPuffly (4 September 2020)

Huffle is 100% diva 🤣


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (4 September 2020)

That tail! Sooo fluffy!


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 September 2020)

how on earth do you get anything done with those pretty faces around all of the time


----------



## BeckyFlowers (4 September 2020)

Hufflepuff's tail reminds me of a pineapple top in that picture


----------



## HufflyPuffly (4 September 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			That tail! Sooo fluffy!
		
Click to expand...

It gets everywhere 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.



splashgirl45 said:



			how on earth do you get anything done with those pretty faces around all of the time
		
Click to expand...

It is tricky, though Huffle and Squirrel keep each other amused a lot of the time!



BeckyFlowers said:



			Hufflepuff's tail reminds me of a pineapple top in that picture 

Click to expand...


----------



## HufflyPuffly (24 October 2020)

Update ☺️ Huffle is still a floofy nuisance lol and Squirrel has had her spay + hernia op.









Sorry they’re sideways blooming phone!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (24 October 2020)

Huffle is cute regardless of photo orientation. 

Hope Squirrel recovers as smoothly as possible.


----------



## Rumtytum (24 October 2020)

Love the pics, Huffle looking as gorgeously Divaesque as ever, and Squirrel is just so cute in her protective whateveritis 💓 (what’s it called?)


----------



## HufflyPuffly (24 October 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			Huffle is cute regardless of photo orientation.

Hope Squirrel recovers as smoothly as possible.
		
Click to expand...

Huffle knows she’s the best whatever direction 😂🙈. Squirrel has a bit of a gurgle but hopefully the painkillers will help her poor love.



Rumtytum said:



			Love the pics, Huffle looking as gorgeously Divaesque as ever, and Squirrel is just so cute in her protective whateveritis 💓 (what’s it called?)
		
Click to expand...

It’s a recovery suit, and has been removed three times and the cone of shame was a resounding no 😬😶...


----------



## TPO (24 October 2020)

They are so cute! Glad wee Squirrel is doing well


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (24 October 2020)

Looks like Squirrel is wearing a bodysuit! Bless Huffle, she is absolutely fab.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (24 October 2020)

They're so lush, and Squirrel is really rocking the bodysuit!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (24 October 2020)

Look how dark Huffle's mask is!

Love Squirrels suit its very fashionable a nice padded purple colour! Mine is booked in for her spay beginning of December and the vet said she may need a cone, ive requested a vet who does internal stitches as my mums ragdoll had them and it was so much kinder, plus no cone needed. Im borrowing the recovery suit we brought for her ragdolls spay as id rather use one of those if it comes to it than the cone


----------



## HufflyPuffly (25 October 2020)

TPO said:



			They are so cute! Glad wee Squirrel is doing well
		
Click to expand...

just need her to ear this gurgle/ rasp ad she’ll be fine I think! Though it’s definitely taken it out of her more than a normal spay poor love. 



Peregrine Falcon said:



			Looks like Squirrel is wearing a bodysuit! Bless Huffle, she is absolutely fab.
		
Click to expand...

haha 80’s leotard was my thoughts 😂 just needs the leg warmers 🤪. 



BeckyFlowers said:



			They're so lush, and Squirrel is really rocking the bodysuit!
		
Click to expand...

She really really hate the body suit 🙈 removes it at any given chance...



Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Look how dark Huffle's mask is!

Love Squirrels suit its very fashionable a nice padded purple colour! Mine is booked in for her spay beginning of December and the vet said she may need a cone, ive requested a vet who does internal stitches as my mums ragdoll had them and it was so much kinder, plus no cone needed. Im borrowing the recovery suit we brought for her ragdolls spay as id rather use one of those if it comes to it than the cone
		
Click to expand...

Oh didn’t know they could have internal ones? Huffle didn’t need anything but I think as Squirrels is on her tummy it’s more lickable... the cone of shame was a massive NO though 🙈😱.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (27 November 2020)

Whispers... I think we are over due some Huffle photos!

I've just ordered PD a body suit as she's being spayed Wednesday, I can't bear the thought of her having to wear a cone, hopefully she won't need it but I'd rather she wore the suit its a bit kinder. I'm concerned about the Alley Cat being rough with her though 

The suit has doughnuts on!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (28 November 2020)

I'm a mean cat owner who have developed the habit of randomly putting cones on my cats a few times the two first years I have them. After that maybe once a year, or every second year, just so that they'll not forget that it's not the end of the world to wear one. 

Hope the spaying is uneventful, and that Alley Cat doesn't cause any trouble.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (28 November 2020)

Ahhh thank you for the reminder! It is a great tip to randomly put the cone on, I didn’t think of that and Squirrel just panicked 🙈. The suit was brilliant though despite squirrel hating it!!!

pictures 😊










Sorry they’re the wrong way round....


----------



## BeckyFlowers (28 November 2020)

Omg look how grown up Squirrel is!!!  And Hufflepuff looks very festive in her dickie-bow 😀


----------



## HufflyPuffly (28 November 2020)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Omg look how grown up Squirrel is!!!  And Hufflepuff looks very festive in her dickie-bow 😀
		
Click to expand...

She’s so big now! I have a great idea for the updated cat Christmas picture now 😂🙈


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (28 November 2020)

Oh look at her Huffles face is so dark now she looks big as well how much does she weigh?

Squirrel has got big as well, is she a house cat still?

Great to hear the suit was good, hopefully PD won't need anything but I'd rather the suit than a horrible cone, the vet hinted they will probably issue one so I'd much rather use the suit.


----------



## Shady (29 November 2020)

It seems like only yesterday she was a tiny little puff and now look at her. Beautiful, and Squirrel is mighty fine too. What a lovely , cosy life they have. Lucky, lucky cats x


----------



## HufflyPuffly (30 November 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Oh look at her Huffles face is so dark now she looks big as well how much does she weigh?

Squirrel has got big as well, is she a house cat still?

Great to hear the suit was good, hopefully PD won't need anything but I'd rather the suit than a horrible cone, the vet hinted they will probably issue one so I'd much rather use the suit.
		
Click to expand...

I think Huffle is about 4.5kg now, though I'm a bit concerned she's a bit thin... Think I might start giving her lunch the spoilt puss cat!
Squirrel is still an indoor cat, she goes out the back with Huffle but hasn't yet decided she can jump the fence like the older two. I'm not encouraging her out so we'll see how she goes.

Huffle didn't wear anything for her op, I think Squirrel was more bothered as it was on her tum not her side, so fingers crossed she won't need anything.



Shady said:



			It seems like only yesterday she was a tiny little puff and now look at her. Beautiful, and Squirrel is mighty fine too. What a lovely , cosy life they have. Lucky, lucky cats x
		
Click to expand...

I know, I miss her being so tiny and cute, she's still cute but just way naughtier now as she can reach more things!


----------



## ycbm (30 November 2020)

Isn't Squirrel the best stray kitten ever found? 
.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (30 November 2020)

ycbm said:



			Isn't Squirrel the best stray kitten ever found?
.
		
Click to expand...

Haha she is pretty fab, and a perfect friend for Huffle!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (16 December 2020)

Merry Christmas all


----------



## Shady (16 December 2020)

TinselPuff said:



			Merry Christmas all





Click to expand...

That is fabulous
Did you glue them all in place?
Merry Christmas to you too TP. XX


----------



## HufflyPuffly (16 December 2020)

Shady said:



			That is fabulous
Did you glue them all in place?
Merry Christmas to you too TP. XX
		
Click to expand...

Haha very nearly! I did use lots of dreamies as bribes but they were very reluctant sitters 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## Shady (16 December 2020)

TinselPuff said:



			Haha very nearly! I did use lots of dreamies as bribes but they were very reluctant sitters 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 x
		
Click to expand...

It's wonderful
Can't get Dreamies here. Can you imagine that !!!!! xx


----------



## HufflyPuffly (16 December 2020)

Shady said:



			It's wonderful
Can't get Dreamies here. Can you imagine that !!!!! xx
		
Click to expand...

The horror  how do you bribe them to do anything??? It's the only way to get Huffle to do anything she's told to!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (16 December 2020)

Omg that's amazing! Squirrel's face 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## HufflyPuffly (16 December 2020)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Omg that's amazing! Squirrel's face 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...







 None were impressed to be honest... Well Huffle wasn't too upset as she was determined to sniff out all the dreamies...


----------



## chaps89 (17 December 2020)

That is brilliant, it has far more character to it than if they'd all been sat with happy expressions on their faces anyway! I'm very impressed


----------



## HufflyPuffly (18 December 2020)

chaps89 said:



			That is brilliant, it has far more character to it than if they'd all been sat with happy expressions on their faces anyway! I'm very impressed
		
Click to expand...

Haha yeah that's clearly what I was going for, not the fact that none of them wanted to be dressed up and photographed lol...


----------



## wren123 (18 December 2020)

I love huffy's expression in your festive avatar, that is a cat with attitude!


----------



## Rosemary28 (18 December 2020)

There is a lot of cattitude in that photo 😂


----------



## wren123 (18 December 2020)

Isn't there just 😅


----------



## HufflyPuffly (18 December 2020)

Huffle is ALL attitude lol
















Yes the last one is my clean washing, no she didn't care and no she didn't get off like I told her to...


----------



## BeckyFlowers (18 December 2020)

My box of mince pies, my Terry's chocolate orange, my candy cane, and my clean washing. Now run along, there's a good hooman


----------



## HufflyPuffly (18 December 2020)

BeckyFlowers said:



			My box of mince pies, my Terry's chocolate orange, my candy cane, and my clean washing. Now run along, there's a good hooman 

Click to expand...

LOL to be fair the mince pies were a poor choice for my insides anyway, but the rest were definitely not for her!!! She is super mad I keep taking the tinsel off her as she just shreds it...


----------



## wren123 (18 December 2020)

TinselPuff said:



			LOL to be fair the mince pies were a poor choice for my insides anyway, but the rest were definitely not for her!!! She is super mad I keep taking the tinsel off her as she just shreds it...
		
Click to expand...

Spoilsport!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (19 December 2020)

TinselPuff said:



			Merry Christmas all





Click to expand...

This gave me a giggle they’re really not feeling the Christmas vibes  are they?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (19 December 2020)

SussexbytheXmasTree said:



			This gave me a giggle they’re really not feeling the Christmas vibes  are they? 

Click to expand...

They were deeply unimpressed 😂🙈


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 January 2021)

Happy new year from the naughty ones!























__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10159592557454925


----------



## Ownedby4horses (5 January 2021)

Oh my goodness, the first pic! Pile on..... 😂


----------



## ycbm (5 January 2021)

I have never seen anything like that first one before.  FL should make it a meme. 

Suggestions for titles?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 January 2021)

They wrestle all the time, but this was an excellent chance shot lol!


----------



## NinjaPony (5 January 2021)

Can’t believe how big Squirrel has got!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (5 January 2021)

That first pic really confused me for at least three seconds 🤣


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (5 January 2021)

Love the photos! She looks like she has completely squished Squirrel in the first!! Must be a ragdoll thing, I had photos of similar last night! In the last photo, she is sulking because she'd had her claws trimmed as they'd got quite long, so she was unable to pull up the rug over and over, a little obsession she has!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 January 2021)

Ah yes those poses look familiar lol!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (5 January 2021)

Ha ha BUNDLE!


----------



## SOS (5 January 2021)

I’m failing to find any photos but my ragdoll also uses ‘squish’ as his favourite move when play fighting or keeping the dog still for face licking. 

He also regularly lays with his legs splayed which worried me he could have physical issues but from fellow owners it appears they often do this!

Badger also wishes all ragdolls a belated merry Christmas...


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (6 January 2021)

Snow over Santa said:



			I’m failing to find any photos but my ragdoll also uses ‘squish’ as his favourite move when play fighting or keeping the dog still for face licking. 

He also regularly lays with his legs splayed which worried me he could have physical issues but from fellow owners it appears they often do this!

Badger also wishes all ragdolls a belated merry Christmas...
View attachment 62749

Click to expand...

He is absolutely beautiful! I'd be interested to see any kitten photos of him if you have them, as they colour up so much the change in colours is so dramatic


----------



## HufflyPuffly (6 January 2021)

Badger looks wonderful!

Huffle does like that she's bigger than the savage that is Squirrel, so pins her down quite a lot otherwise Squirrel wins the battle lol.


----------



## SOS (6 January 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			He is absolutely beautiful! I'd be interested to see any kitten photos of him if you have them, as they colour up so much the change in colours is so dramatic
		
Click to expand...

He’s only 8 months older and is so much darker and much much fluffier! He’s the love of my life so more than happy to show photos.

If the forum would upload them... I’m try below


----------



## SOS (6 January 2021)

Ive had to reduce the quality a lot but you can see his colours changing. He was more ginger when younger and much lighter. I love his ‘mask’.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (6 January 2021)

SOS said:



View attachment 62789

Ive had to reduce the quality a lot but you can see his colours changing. He was more ginger when younger and much lighter. I love his ‘mask’.
		
Click to expand...

Oh wow he really has darkened! I also love their "masks", completely agree with you mine is also the love of my life! So glad I spent the money on one, my parents have them so lived with them for several years so knew I wanted one when I moved out, there's just "something" about a ragdoll!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (6 January 2021)

There is definitely something about a Ragdoll!

Huffle is the only cat I’ve bought, the other three were free (given or found lol). But omg is she just my heart cat, I adore the bones of them all but Huffle is the one who follows me round, demands attention, is deliberately naughty to get my attention and ultimately the most affectionate to me.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (6 January 2021)

HufflyPuffly said:



			There is definitely something about a Ragdoll!

Huffle is the only cat I’ve bought, the other three were free (given or found lol). But omg is she just my heart cat, I adore the bones of them all but Huffle is the one who follows me round, demands attention, is deliberately naughty to get my attention and ultimately the most affectionate to me.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm interesting re the being deliberately naughty to get attention, I think PD knows full well what she's doing when putting her white mitten under the rug and flicking it up again and again!

They are so affectionate, they may not be lap cats, which AC is, however she's the one who "squawks" away if she thinks you've dared leave her alone, and if I'm working from home lying on the bed, she will come purring and snuggling onto my chest and cuddle up. The only thing I've had close was a darling little girl when I lived with my parents, who we suspect had Norwegian or Siberian Forest cat in her, she was so loving and would chirrup away to you, full conversations, loved affection. We often had dinners together- she especially liked gammon, she only had tiny bits as they're not supposed to have it, but she would sit, not in my space but just waiting for her pieces of gammon which id give little bits of throughout the meal- she didn't come forward she'd just sit waiting for her share! No rudeness just polite expectation! If she heard the desert bowls being prepared she would sit quivering waiting for her spoonful!

I think the colouring is so stunning too. And those blue eyes. I'm also a fan of the bigger breeds, I love a big, fluffy cat!

The breeder I got PD from has some gorgeous kittens atm, I couldn't afford one but I so want another!!


----------



## SOS (6 January 2021)

Similarly he’s the only cat I’ve ever bought. And it took a lot of consideration as I’ve never wanted to buy a cat, having had rescues the whole of my life who are lovely. But I fell in love with a Ragdoll at work... and honestly I have never ever regretted a penny I spent on him. I would spend it ten times over. I think what’s special is how true to the breed they are.

He’s playful but calm, so gentle but curious, loves people and animals and so beautiful. Incredibly loving too.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (6 January 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Hmmm interesting re the being deliberately naughty to get attention, I think PD knows full well what she's doing when putting her white mitten under the rug and flicking it up again and again!

They are so affectionate, they may not be lap cats, which AC is, however she's the one who "squawks" away if she thinks you've dared leave her alone, and if I'm working from home lying on the bed, she will come purring and snuggling onto my chest and cuddle up. The only thing I've had close was a darling little girl when I lived with my parents, who we suspect had Norwegian or Siberian Forest cat in her, she was so loving and would chirrup away to you, full conversations, loved affection. We often had dinners together- she especially liked gammon, she only had tiny bits as they're not supposed to have it, but she would sit, not in my space but just waiting for her pieces of gammon which id give little bits of throughout the meal- she didn't come forward she'd just sit waiting for her share! No rudeness just polite expectation! If she heard the desert bowls being prepared she would sit quivering waiting for her spoonful!

I think the colouring is so stunning too. And those blue eyes. I'm also a fan of the bigger breeds, I love a big, fluffy cat!

The breeder I got PD from has some gorgeous kittens atm, I couldn't afford one but I so want another!!
		
Click to expand...

I have a large canvas on the wall above the sofa which she likes to ‘pretend’ to claw at to get me to play with her. She doesn’t bother with it when I’m not in the room!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (6 January 2021)

SOS said:



			Similarly he’s the only cat I’ve ever bought. And it took a lot of consideration as I’ve never wanted to buy a cat, having had rescues the whole of my life who are lovely. But I fell in love with a Ragdoll at work... and honestly I have never ever regretted a penny I spent on him. I would spend it ten times over. I think what’s special is how true to the breed they are.

He’s playful but calm, so gentle but curious, loves people and animals and so beautiful. Incredibly loving too.
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree, I know we have AC but we have a cat each and OH has poor taste and isn't keen on fluff! I wouldn't have anything else, bar possibly a Siberian Or Norwegian Forest Cat, their temperaments are just superb, I just love big fluffy cats!

I'd love some more photos of him if Huffle is happy to share "her" thread!

Poor qualities as screen shot from video but they look very endearing when bouncing along after a tea towel!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (6 January 2021)

HufflyPuffly said:



			I have a large canvas on the wall above the sofa which she likes to ‘pretend’ to claw at to get me to play with her. She doesn’t bother with it when I’m not in the room!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think PD bothers with the rug when no one is around either!!! She almost turns to look round at you as well, to ensure you're not missing what she's up to!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (6 January 2021)

All pictures are welcome here ☺️


----------



## SOS (6 January 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			I completely agree, I know we have AC but we have a cat each and OH has poor taste and isn't keen on fluff! I wouldn't have anything else, bar possibly a Siberian Or Norwegian Forest Cat, their temperaments are just superb, I just love big fluffy cats!

I'd love some more photos of him if Huffle is happy to share "her" thread!

Poor qualities as screen shot from video but they look very endearing when bouncing along after a tea towel!

View attachment 62795

Click to expand...

LOVE the ball of flying fluff! Il add a couple, but don’t want to derail.


----------



## SOS (6 January 2021)

Choose your favourite fluffy moment:
Stage 1: puddingness
	

Stage 2: handsome boy next door


Stage 3: Lion


Stage 4: Adulting at his staff photo (genuinely)


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (6 January 2021)

SOS said:



			Choose your favourite fluffy moment:
Stage 1: puddingness
	View attachment 62802

Stage 2: handsome boy next door
View attachment 62803

Stage 3: Lion
View attachment 62804

Stage 4: Adulting at his staff photo (genuinely)
View attachment 62806

Click to expand...


Oh my he is absolutely gorgeous!!! Love the one where he's a baby and he's peeping out from behind the scratch post, his white tail tip is sweet! They definitely use those blue eyes to charm their staff...
Is he indoor or does he go out?


----------



## SOS (6 January 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Oh my he is absolutely gorgeous!!! Love the one where he's a baby and he's peeping out from behind the scratch post, his white tail tip is sweet! They definitely use those blue eyes to charm their staff...
Is he indoor or does he go out?
		
Click to expand...

Completely indoor. He’s too naive for the big wide world at the moment. Everything is met with welcome ness to him and he’s very unathletic, I can’t see him running from danger but waiting until it’s too late   If I I move somewhere with a secure garden in the future I will allow him out there. But for now he’s inside and my house constantly looks like a bomb due to the various cat toys, tunnels, puzzle games...


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (6 January 2021)

SOS said:



			Completely indoor. He’s too naive for the big wide world at the moment. Everything is met with welcome ness to him and he’s very unathletic, I can’t see him running from danger but waiting until it’s too late   If I I move somewhere with a secure garden in the future I will allow him out there. But for now he’s inside and my house constantly looks like a bomb due to the various cat toys, tunnels, puzzle games...
		
Click to expand...

Oh that's good, both mine are indoor too, even AC. Breeders recommend they're indoor as they don't sense danger and you can actually see they don't plus they're so trusting of people. I couldn't have another outdoor cat, too many cars and too many nasty people around.
If I had £££  I'd "catify" the garden with a cat enclosure. They will go out in the summer on their harnesses, my parents ones go out "loose" when my mum is out there, however their fences are taller and the garden more "funnelled" so you can sit at the end and stop them going for the lower fence at the back- she has been gardening before though and had to grab a rapidly disappearing tail!!!

Our house has also been "catified" with all the toys around, OH always makes a big thing about tidying them away if his parents visit, I personally see nothing wrong with cat equipment being on show, I see it as a feature of a proper home!


----------



## SOS (6 January 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Oh that's good, both mine are indoor too, even AC. Breeders recommend they're indoor as they don't sense danger and you can actually see they don't plus they're so trusting of people. I couldn't have another outdoor cat, too many cars and too many nasty people around.
If I had £££  I'd "catify" the garden with a cat enclosure. They will go out in the summer on their harnesses, my parents ones go out "loose" when my mum is out there, however their fences are taller and the garden more "funnelled" so you can sit at the end and stop them going for the lower fence at the back- she has been gardening before though and had to grab a rapidly disappearing tail!!!

Our house has also been "catified" with all the toys around, OH always makes a big thing about tidying them away if his parents visit, I personally see nothing wrong with cat equipment being on show, I see it as a feature of a proper home!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I can’t bare the thought of something horrible happening to him because he put too much trust in someone/thing. I actually had to check he wasn’t deaf when younger as he doesn’t even react to loud noises! I’ve never seen him ‘flight’ from anything which makes him an amazing pet but not so good for the outdoors.

As I said he’s not very athletic, are yours?? I’m fairly certain a normal 6ft garden fence would keep him in. He can’t jump on the work surfaces without a step up. Again I’ve had him checked out (perks of being a vet nurse) but it’s just him!

Me and mum regularly compete on who has got the best cat toys/living room set up


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (6 January 2021)

SOS said:



			Yeah I can’t bare the thought of something horrible happening to him because he put too much trust in someone/thing. I actually had to check he wasn’t deaf when younger as he doesn’t even react to loud noises! I’ve never seen him ‘flight’ from anything which makes him an amazing pet but not so good for the outdoors.

As I said he’s not very athletic, are yours?? I’m fairly certain a normal 6ft garden fence would keep him in. He can’t jump on the work surfaces without a step up. Again I’ve had him checked out (perks of being a vet nurse) but it’s just him!

Me and mum regularly compete on who has got the best cat toys/living room set up

Click to expand...

Interesting you say that, mine isn't what you call graceful, far from it,  tends to miss stride when running and jumping the tunnel, and sort of belly flop onto it! With running start she can now get onto the counter, whereas AC is more athletic build and can jump higher she's much stockier, so less graceful! My mum's boy ragdoll though can jump quite high, usually into cupboards they want to be I 
They definitely lack the danger and are so trusting, she is happy to visit with any visitors,  AC is much more wary and prefers to approach people in his own time, whereas the little minx PD is straight in there charming people!

I love you and your mums cat toy competition, I don't get why OH thinks them being out is so offensive!

Does yours tend to get "obsessions" with things?


----------



## SOS (6 January 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Interesting you say that, mine isn't what you call graceful, far from it,  tends to miss stride when running and jumping the tunnel, and sort of belly flop onto it! With running start she can now get onto the counter, whereas AC is more athletic build and can jump higher she's much stockier, so less graceful! My mum's boy ragdoll though can jump quite high, usually into cupboards they want to be I
They definitely lack the danger and are so trusting, she is happy to visit with any visitors,  AC is much more wary and prefers to approach people in his own time, whereas the little minx PD is straight in there charming people!

I love you and your mums cat toy competition, I don't get why OH thinks them being out is so offensive!

Does yours tend to get "obsessions" with things?
		
Click to expand...

This is said with absolute love but he can sometimes be a little simple about things. Tonight is a perfect example, he heard my little pet gecko come out of her hide for a drink. So he made his way up to the tank (on a high shelf), this took him around 15 minutes to figure out what route/steps and one fall. He has since sat staring and occasionally stroking the tank.... she has been back in her hide out of sight for some time and he’s still there several hours later.

*Note I did monitor him when she was out, but she can’t really see through glass and was completely oblivious to the huge blue eyes on her*


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (6 January 2021)

SOS said:



			This is said with absolute love but he can sometimes be a little simple about things. Tonight is a perfect example, he heard my little pet gecko come out of her hide for a drink. So he made his way up to the tank (on a high shelf), this took him around 15 minutes to figure out what route/steps and one fall. He has since sat staring and occasionally stroking the tank.... she has been back in her hide out of sight for some time and he’s still there several hours later.

*Note I did monitor him when she was out, but she can’t really see through glass and was completely oblivious to the huge blue eyes on her*
		
Click to expand...

Oh my goodness yes!!! We like to call it "the lights are on but there's no one home" my parents male ragdoll is definitely this at times, yet others he can be very brainy! Or he will look at you and you can almost see the cogs slowly turning! He also tends to just "stare" at times! Yet their female one is exceptionally intelligent,  PD tends to veer between the 2!


----------



## SOS (6 January 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Oh my goodness yes!!! We like to call it "the lights are on but there's no one home" my parents male ragdoll is definitely this at times, yet others he can be very brainy! Or he will look at you and you can almost see the cogs slowly turning! He also tends to just "stare" at times! Yet their female one is exceptionally intelligent,  PD tends to veer between the 2!
		
Click to expand...

To be honest it makes entertaining him easier! He loves those toys with the balls stuck inside which they have to stick their paw in to move and has a long ‘track’ of them which he can play with all day.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (16 January 2021)

Cat fort!


----------



## ycbm (16 January 2021)

Mad!  Who made that 🤣?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (16 January 2021)

ycbm said:



			Mad!  Who made that 🤣?
		
Click to expand...

It might have been me 🤣


----------



## chaps89 (16 January 2021)

That's epic!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (16 January 2021)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Cat fort!
View attachment 63416

View attachment 63417

View attachment 63419

View attachment 63420

Click to expand...


Love it!!!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (16 January 2021)

Oh my chuffing goodness, that is one of the best things I've ever seen!  Love the pic of Squirrel peeking out


----------



## HufflyPuffly (16 January 2021)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Oh my chuffing goodness, that is one of the best things I've ever seen!  Love the pic of Squirrel peeking out 

Click to expand...

I really wanted a picture of two of them peeking out 🤣 but they’ve not given the shot yet!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (16 January 2021)

HufflyPuffly said:



			I really wanted a picture of two of them peeking out 🤣 but they’ve not given the shot yet!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that might take a few hours of waiting but it will be worth it.  Make sure you have a wee beforehand 🤣


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 January 2021)

Love it! Cats and boxes. 🤭


----------



## FinnishLapphund (17 January 2021)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Cat fort!
View attachment 63416

View attachment 63417

View attachment 63419

View attachment 63420

Click to expand...

Awesome! 

I have an empty dehumidifier box laying under my kitchen table. Cilla found it basically as soon as we took out the dehumidifier, she loves it, we said let her have it for awhile, she'll lose interest, or ruin it, and then we can throw it away. 

I've mentioned that box in another reply on HHO, when it had been laying there some months/around a year. That was what, 2, 3, or more years ago? I don't know, but it is still here, she uses it regularly, it's a perfect hideout to lay in, and keep an eye on what is happening in the kitchen.


----------



## Cloball (17 January 2021)

Excellent!
I have told the OH I am disappointed this hasn't happened here yet and to get onto it.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 February 2021)

They still prefer boxes to actual *very expensive* cat enrichment items...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10159691673334925


----------



## BeckyFlowers (5 February 2021)

You should be grateful they have actually used the cat tree 🤣

Also, the sass on Squirrel's face in that photo is brilliant!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 February 2021)

BeckyFlowers said:



			You should be grateful they have actually used the cat tree 🤣

Also, the sass on Squirrel's face in that photo is brilliant!
		
Click to expand...

She is 100% sass! Her fave thing to do is bat Lilly and run away quickly lol.

But more success they've all used it now apart from Tiger who is asleep upstairs still!









Huffle making a bold decision lol










Lilly not amused at others joining her


----------



## ycbm (5 February 2021)

HufflyPuffly said:








Click to expand...


This one makes me laugh 😁  It looks like a thought bubble coming out of Huff's head.  

What is she thinking .....  "mmmm, I have a big problem hanging over me right  now .."


----------



## Shady (5 February 2021)

Loving Queen Lilly up there in the top spot!
Iv'e been through 4 cat activity tree's . They literally have no legs left by the time I bin them. 
Favourite gremkitty toys at the moment are a semi screwed up lump of brown packing tape and a fillet string !  

All your cats are so gorgeous HP. xxx


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 February 2021)

ycbm said:



			This one makes me laugh 😁  It looks like a thought bubble coming out of Huff's head. 

What is she thinking .....  "mmmm, I have a big problem hanging over me right  now .."
		
Click to expand...

Once you see it you can’t unsee it 😂




Shady said:



			Loving Queen Lilly up there in the top spot!
Iv'e been through 4 cat activity tree's . They literally have no legs left by the time I bin them. 
Favourite gremkitty toys at the moment are a semi screwed up lump of brown packing tape and a fillet string ! 

All your cats are so gorgeous HP. xxx
		
Click to expand...

They love playing with packaging or balls of anything, foil, wrappers, parcel tape!

Queen Lilly is very apt, she sees herself above all of us 😂🙈.

We need more gremkitty updates xx


----------



## HufflyPuffly (2 June 2021)

Not posted anything for a while but it is now a whole year since I picked up the wee grey sassy Squirrel so thought they could have an update .
From this:






to this:





She doesn't 'do' Mondays, maybe I should have called her Garfield?



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10159930896104925



Not forgetting the floofy pest, who had a health scare of possibly accidental poisoning , we're not sure what she ate but a stay at the vets, fluids and some injections she seems back to her usual self now!












She did need lots of tuna, the fire on and a new scratching post to get over it though...


----------



## Pinkvboots (2 June 2021)

They are so cute


----------



## Shady (2 June 2021)

Oh wow, a totally grown up Squirrel. She is super lovely, especially the colour combination.

 to the floof ball not being well. So glad she is ok and looking as fabulous as always 

It's lizard and hornet time now over here which is stressful enough with the grown up cats but  with the idiotic gremkitz I am feeling a bit demented already. Should be a right old laugh when the puppy arrives next month     xxx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (2 June 2021)

They're gorgeous! 

I love the cat fort (how did I miss that earlier?).


----------



## HufflyPuffly (2 June 2021)

I’m not convinced she didn’t eat some sort of bug that didn’t agree with her, I’m forever saving bees from her 🙈, so you have my every sympathy for lizards and hornets 😱🙈.

Im very excited for your puppy updates Shady 😂🤪.

Think it was too hot for them today, Tiger and Huffle chose to hang out in the bathroom 😂.





The catfort is still in the living room but decidedly more dilapidated than it was 😂🙈.


----------



## Mistletoeandawine (23 December 2021)

Any chance of any Huffle xmasness?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (23 December 2021)

Mistletoeandawine said:



			Any chance of any Huffle xmasness?
		
Click to expand...

Ah thank you for remembering the little floofy rascal!

Just the normal tree destruction really…








She is as naughty as ever, I tried to wrap presents yesterday whilst she stole ribbon and bows! She has already ‘opened’ a gift by using it as a cat bed and chewed all the ribbons off already wrapped gifts 🤦🏼‍♀️, as well as ‘sampling’ the plant I bought for the bathroom… So yeah standard Huffle behaviour over here 😂.


----------



## Ratface (23 December 2021)

That cat leads a charmed life!  She's so beautiful, though . . .


----------



## HufflyPuffly (23 December 2021)

Ratface said:



			That cat leads a charmed life!  She's so beautiful, though . . .
		
Click to expand...

Oh I don’t know, she thinks I should just let her savage my stuff 🤷🏼‍♀️



Now Squirrel, she would agree life is pretty good here!


----------



## chaps89 (23 December 2021)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Oh I don’t know, she thinks I should just let her savage my stuff 🤷🏼‍♀️
View attachment 84732


Now Squirrel, she would agree life is pretty good here!
View attachment 84733

Click to expand...

Gosh squirrel has matured into a really beautiful cat hasn’t she. (Not that Hufflepuff isn’t also beautiful of course  )


----------



## Rosemary28 (24 December 2021)

They’re both lovely, Squirrel looks so pleased with herself 😸


----------



## HufflyPuffly (24 December 2021)

Squirrel has turned into the most sass of all my cats despite her beginnings! She is the first to tell me off for any misdoings 😂🙈 but she is very pretty.


----------

